# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Γραμμές και Δρομολόγια πλοίων (Ship routes and itineraries) > Aπό Πειραιά (from Piraeus) >  Γραμμή Πειραιάς - Ηράκλειο (Piraeus - Herakleion route)

## marioskef

Επειδή είμαι ζηλιάρης και ζήλεψα από την πολύ ωραία παρουσίαση του Cristal, αποφάσισα να κάνω κάτι παρόμοιο και για τα πλοία που δραστηριοποιούνται στη γραμμή του Ηρακλείου-Πειραιά. Ένα crash test ας πούμε…
  Κατ’ αρχάς μιας και θα πάρει κάποια ώρα μέχρι να ανέβουν όλα τα κείμενα και οι φωτογραφίες, θα ήθελα για λίγο την υπομονή σας (20MB φώτο) και οι όποιες παρατηρήσεις να μπουν στο τέλος…

  Ας αρχίσουμε με μια μικρή περιγραφή της γραμμής. Είναι ένα δρομολόγιο που το έχω φάει με το κουταλάκι από τη πρώτη σχεδόν μέρα της ζωής μου κάνω αυτό το πάνω κάτω…
  Οι εταιρείες που παραδοσιακά δραστηριοποιούνται στη γραμμή είναι δύο… Μινωικές Γραμμές με τα δύο παλάτια τους (Knossos/Festos Palace) που κερδίζουν τη μερίδα του λέοντος και η ΑΝΕΚ με τους Γιαπωνέζους εργάτες (Κρήτη Ι/ΙΙ) και αξιοπρόσεκτα ποσοστά στα φορτηγά. Κατά καιρούς την εμφάνιση τους έχουν κάνει και άλλες εταιρείες που όμως έχουν μέχρι τώρα πολύ μικρή παρουσία (πχ φέτος μπορεί να κάνει κανείς το δρομολόγιο με τα πλοία της ΛΑΝΕ και με το Mega Jet όποτε τουλάχιστον αυτό καταφέρνει να ταξιδέψει).

  Disclaimer: Οι ακόλουθες απόψεις αφορούν και απηχούν μονάχα τις απόψεις του &#171;συγγραφέα&#187; και το αποτέλεσμα των οπτικών συνοδευτικών στοιχείων πρέπει να ειδωθούν με επιείκεια λόγω πενιχρών τεχνικών μέσων (βλ. φωτογραφική μηχανή) και ακόμα πιο πενιχρών τεχνικών και καλλιτεχνικών γνώσεων (βλ. είμαι άσχετος από φωτογραφίες).

----------


## marioskef

Crash Test 1o
  Δρομολόγιο: Πειραιάς-Ηράκλειο
  Ημερομηνία: 8 Αυγούστου 2008 
  Ωρα Αναχώρησης: 11:00
  Πλοίο: Festos Palace (Μινωικές Γραμμές)

----------


## marioskef

Επιτέλους διακοπές… Με τη ψυχή στο στόμα πακετάρουμε για να προλάβουμε το πλοίο στο Πειραιά. Κάπου στις 10:30 ερχόμενοι με τον Ηλεκτρικό έχουμε πατήσει πόδι στη πεζογέφυρα του λιμανιού… Κλασσικά επιβίβαση στο Λεωφορείο για το πλοίο, αναμονή και στριμωξίδι. Από το παράθυρο βλέπω μια κοπελίτσα που γυρνά πίσω προφανώς γιατί έχασε την αναχώρηση του Κρήτη ΙΙ που θα μας συντρόφευε στο ταξίδι για Ηράκλειο.

  Με τα πολλά φτάνουμε στο πλοίο, μοιράζω τα εισιτήρια και μπαίνουμε… Ως κρητικός δεν μπορώ παρά να μυρίσω την «κρητικίλα» που υπάρχει σε αυτό το πλοίο, με λίγο από Γένοβα τελευταία, αλλά είναι σαν να πατώ κρητικό έδαφος!
  Πριν λίγο καιρό υπήρχε μια συζήτηση για τα πλοία με το συνθετικό express στο όνομά τους και κατά πόσο αυτό ανταποκρίνεται στην πραγματικότητα. Στην περίπτωσή μας ο όρος Palace, το περιγράφει απόλυτα. Έχουν περάσει σχεδόν επτά χρόνια από τότε που ήρθε στη γραμμή μας και δεν μπορεί παρά να νιώθεις ότι ταξιδεύεις σε παλάτι (αν βέβαια στο επιτρέψει και η συμπεριφορά των συνταξιδιωτών σου!).

----------


## marioskef

Αφού αφήσουμε τα πράγματά μας, πρώτη κίνηση, καθώς πλησιάζει η ώρα αναχώρησης, είναι η έξοδος στο deck του ελικοδρομίου… Σχεδόν 360ο θέα, παντού, σε πρώτο πλάνο όμως το Αριάδνη και πιο πίσω το Ιεράπετρα.
  Το ταξίδι γίνεται με πληρότητα σχεδόν στο πρωτόκολλο. 2500 άτομα το πρωτόκολλο (άσχετα αν ο επίκουρος καυχιέται σε κάτι κοπελίτσες δίπλα ότι σήμερα ταξιδεύουν 3000!) και αν οι υπολογισμοί μου είναι σωστοί, πρέπει να ήμασταν κάπου 2300 άτομα μέσα. Αντιστοίχως το γκαράζ είχε την ανάλογη πληρότητα, σχεδόν φουλ δηλαδή, και μόνο με ΙΧ, καθόλου φορτηγά.
  Το υπέροχο με αυτό το πλοίο είναι πως ακόμα κι αν ταξιδεύει με πρωτόκολλο, πουθενά σχεδόν δεν βλέπεις συνωστισμό!!! Υπάρχει προφανώς μια δυσκολία να κινηθείς (κυρίως στα καταστήματα) αλλά όλα σε λογικά πλαίσια. Κι αυτό είναι το μεγάλο ατού αυτού του πλοίου, πως ότι κι να γίνει νιώθεις άνετα.

  Η χαρά κάθε ανθρώπου που ταξιδεύει με πλοίο. Η αναχώρηση του πλοίου και η θέα το λιμανιού! Ο καταπέλτης σηκώνεται 11:19, με μια μικρή καθυστέρηση. Περνάμε  το Χίος και το Λισσός , το Blue Star 2 και φτάνουμε στο περίφημο κόκκινο. Όπου προς έκπληξή μου δεν είχαμε κανένα φωτογράφο! Μόνο κάτι τύπους που ψάρευαν. 11:28 έχουμε διασχίσει τα φανάρια. Seperation και πορεία για Κρήτη.

----------


## marioskef

Μετά από τόσα χρόνια με τα πλοία αυτά έχω σχεδόν αυτοματοποιήσει τις κινήσεις μου. ¶φιξη 30 λεπτά πριν την αναχώρηση, έξοδος στο ελικοδρόμιο για την αναχώρηση και μετά καρεκλίτσα, τα πόδια στα ρέλια και ξεκουράζομαι βλέποντας τη θάλασσα από το μπαλκόνι των σωσίβιων λέμβων! Το ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ σημείο του πλοίου. Προστατευμένο από ήλιο, ανέμους και σε μεγάλο βαθμό από το spray. Αν το προηγούμενο χρόνο έτρεχες σαν τρελός από υποχρεώσεις, αν πιστεύεις ότι χρειάζεσαι ένα μήνα διακοπές για να ξεκουραστείς, κάτσε σε αυτό το σημείο για τρεις τέσσερις ώρες και θα είσαι ΟΚ. Είτε τη μέρα (θάλασσα και κύματα), είτε τη νύχτα (φεγγάρι και φωταγωγημένη θάλασσα) και με τη συνοδεία του ήχου των κυμάτων, προσφέρει ένα μαγευτικό υπερθέαμα! Για μένα μοναδικό. Που δεν συγκρίνεται με τίποτε άλλο. Αλλά μάλλον αυτό το πιστεύω μόνο εγώ, γιατί συνήθως εκεί βρίσκομαι μόνο εγώ και κάνα δυο άλλοι που βγήκαν για να καπνίσουν!

----------


## marioskef

Επειδή είμαι άνθρωπος large (!!!) διακόπτω τον διαλογισμό με τα κύματα για μια βόλτα στο εστιατόριο SelfService. Από τιμές θα έλεγα ότι είναι λίγο υπερτιμημένο (το μέτρο σύγκρισης για μένα είναι το κόστος μιας χοιρινής μπρι*τ*ζόλας (πατάμε κρητικό έδαφος είπαμε), μιας μερίδας τηγανιτές πατάτες και ενός κουτιού αναψυκτικού. Μπριτζόλα ¤8.50, πατάτες ¤3.00, 330ml, αναψυκτικού ¤2.00. Αν και σίγουρα η ποιότητα και το περιβάλλον είναι πολύ καλό, θεωρώ πως οι τιμές είναι λίγο τσιμπημένες.

----------


## marioskef

Ο πιο πολύς κόσμος συνήθως κάθεται στα 2,75 σαλόνια του πλοίου. Κάποτε (το πρώτο χρόνο της χλιδής) το ένα από αυτό είχε και ζωντανό μουσικό πρόγραμμα! Τα δυο βασικά στο deck 6, 0.25 του σαλονιού σε ένα περιορισμένο χώρο το πλώριου σαλονιού ειδικά για τους επιβάτες Lux και ΑΆ θέσης. Και μισό ακόμη στο deck 9, στη παλιά disco του πλοίου, στη γυάλινη μπάλα πάνω από τη πισίνα. Μικρός και συμπαθητικός χώρος, για μη καπνίζοντες, με λίγο τσιμπημένο το aircondition αλλά με μπόλικη ησυχία, ευτυχώς ο πολύς κόσμος βαριέται να ανεβεί ψηλά. (Όπως καταλάβατε με πήραν τα χρόνια και έχω αρχίσει να εκτιμώ την ησυχία!)

----------


## marioskef

Λόγω καλοκαιριου πολύς κόσμος είχε μαζευτεί στο χώρο της πισίνας. Και μάλιστα σε έκπληξή μου μετά από πολλά χρόνια είδα πισίνα όχι μόνο να λειτουργεί αλλά και να χρησιμοποιείται! Το pool bar με τα τραπεζάκια του μάζεψε αρκετό κόσμο κυρίως ανθρώπους έτοιμους για παραλία. Τρελό ποσοστό από τάβλια και τράπουλες.
  Εντύπωση δε, μου έκανε το πρόβλημα της υπογεννητικότητας. Υπερήφανος ότι έχει πλέον εκλείψει. Δεν μπορώ να απαριθμήσω το αριθμό των καροτσιών που υπήρχαν πάνω στο πλοίο. Η δε παιδική χαρά, εντελώς γεμάτη, με ένα τοίχος από αγωνιούντες γονείς γύρω του να παρακολουθούν τις αγάπες τους!

Κάπου στις 14:30 το πλοίο προσπερνά το Κρήτη ΙΙ και ταυτόχρονα συναντιέται με το KnossosPalace που αναχώρησε από το Ηράκλειο για το αντίθετο δρομολόγιο. Κι όλα αυτά με θέα τη Μήλο.

----------


## marioskef

6 Μποφώρ και όπως θα περιμένατε όλοι σας, απλά δεν κουνούσε. Δεν καταλαβαίνει σχεδόν τίποτε αυτό το πλοίο.

Ενθυμούμενος τα ωραία χρόνια που λειτουργούσε το live μουσικό θέαμα, σκέφτηκα τι ωραία που ήταν όταν λειτουργούσε και ο κινηματογράφος του πλοίου ως κινηματογράφος. Πλέον ο χώρος προς απογοήτευσή μου δείχνει μόνο το πρόγραμμα της ΕΡΤ. Ευτυχώς σε αυτό το ταξίδι, είχαμε την τελετή έναρξης των Ολυμπιακών, οπότε είχε κάποιο ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## marioskef

Κάποιες υπηρεσίες μπορεί να καταργούνται, έρχονται όμως άλλες. Η νέα μόδα είναι οι καρέκλες του μασάζ. Ουρές και εκεί. Μου άρεσε η εικόνα ενός παππούλη που κουνιόταν ολόκληρος, δονούμενος από την εν λόγω καρέκλα / πολυθρόνα.

----------


## marioskef

Μπορεί το εστιατόριο να ήταν λίγο ακριβό, πολύ καλές τιμές όμως έχει το εμπορικό κέντρο το πλοίου. Τέσσερα μαγαζιά με αρώματα, ρούχα, αξεσουάρ και παιχνίδια / δίσκους / βιβλία. Όποτε μπόρεσα να συγκρίνω με τιμές Αθήνας πραγματικά οι τιμές του ήταν πολύ καλές. Για τις κυρίες είναι ένας υπέροχος τρόπος να περάσουν ευχάριστα κάποιες ώρες και για την εταιρεία να βγάλει έσοδα από το πουθενά. Δεν έχω δει άλλο πλοίο, ούτε καν της Αδριατικής, με τόσο επιτυχημένο εμπορικό κέντρο.

----------


## marioskef

Ένας από τους λόγους που το πλοίο είναι τόσο επιτυχημένο είναι η δυνατότητά του να καταπίνει τους ανθρώπους, με αποτέλεσμα κάθε χώρος να φαντάζει πολύ άνετος. Μεγάλη συμβολή σε αυτό έχουν τα αεροπορικά καθίσματα. Περίπου 700 από αυτά υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα σε αυτό το πλοίο. Πάρα πολύ άνετα και ευρύχωρα, προσφέρονται στη τιμή του deck και εξυπηρετούν πολύ κόσμο. Βέβαια χάρη στην ελληνική νοοτροπία, εκτός από εμάς χρησιμεύει για να κάθονται η βαλίτσα μας και η ζακέτα μας. Έτσι στην ουσία αυτές οι 700 καρέκλες ζήτημα να εξυπηρετούν 300 άτομα! 
Και για όποιον θέλει περισσότερη άνεση υπάρχει και η επιλογή των VIP καθισμάτων. Αν και κάπως ακριβές, αν είσαι άτομο που θες να ταξιδέψεις με άνεση στο ημερήσιο δρομολόγιο, είναι η καλύτερη επιλογή. Ανακλινώμενες, με υποπόδιο και τηλεορασίτσα, είναι ότι πρέπει για να περάσεις την ώρα σου στο πλοίο, χωρίς να μπερδεύεσαι με 2000 άλλα άτομα.

----------


## marioskef

¶λλα τόσα περίπου είναι και τα κρεβάτια σε αυτό το πλοίο. Με τη επιτυχία που έχουν σημειώσει αυτά τα πλοία στη γραμμή έχουν αποδειχθεί ανεπαρκή. Καθαρά και ευρύχωρα, αρχίζουν σιγά σιγά να δείχνουν κάποιες φθορές, μικρές όμως και σχεδόν ασήμαντες. Απλά είναι σαν τη μύγα μεσΆ στο γάλα. Από τα πολύ θετικά στοιχεία αυτού του πλοίου είναι πως κάθε επιβάτης καμπίνας, έχει το δικό του κλειδί-κάρτα. Γεγονός που σημαίνει ότι η πόρτα δεν χρειάζεται να μείνει ξεκλείδωτη και να είναι ανασφαλής (θυμάμαι μια εποχή που στα πλοία της ΑΝΕΚ, κλείδωναν οι καμαρότοι τις πόρτες το βράδυ ώστε να μην μπει κανείς να πάρει κάτι, έτσι αν στις 3 τα ξημερώματα ήθελε κάποιος να μπει ή να βγει από τη καμπίνα του, απλά δεν μπορούσε. Έπρεπε να φωνάξει καμαρότο να του ανοίξει.).

----------


## marioskef

Εστω κι αν το πλοίο είχε εξ αρχής σχεδιαστεί για παλάτι, αν δεν υπήρχε μια εταιρεία σαν τις Μινωικές να το προσέξει, σίγουρα θα έχανε μεγάλο κομμάτι από τη λάμψη του. Μετά από 7 χρόνια λειτουργίας, και σχεδόν 3 εκατομμύρια επιβάτες που πέρασαν από αυτό, ελάχιστα σημεία προδίδουν την ηλικία του. Μηδενικές οι φθορές, χώροι πεντακάθαροι, τουαλέτες στο μέτρο του δυνατού ακόμα και στο τέλος του ταξιδιού, καθαρές και με διάθεση από πλευράς management να βελτιώνουν συνέχεια τις υπηρεσίες. Προσωπικό πραγματικά πολύ καλό, με κάποιες εξαιρέσεις βέβαια, δουλεύουν με προνομιακές συνθήκες και το σέβονται απολύτως. Δεν είναι σωστό να τους κρίνεις σε Αυγουστιάτικο ταξίδι όπου όλοι είναι καταπονημένοι, αλλά αν τους δεις στην πορεία του χρόνου βλέπει ότι είναι ευχαριστημένοι. Μια μικρή αβεβαιότητα για το μέλλον διέκρινα τελευταία αλλά…

  17:44 μπαίναμε στο λιμάνι της Ηρακλείου με το Κούλε σε ασημένιο φόντο. Από φανάρι σε φανάρι δηλαδή το κάναμε σε περίπου 6 ώρες και 15 λεπτά. Ενώ 17:53 ο καταπέλτης είχε ακουμπήσει και πατούσαμε και κανονικό κρητικό έδαφος, εεε τσιμέντο ήθελα να πω. Το σχετικό μποτιλιάρισμα στην έξοδο αναπόφευκτο.
  Δέκα λεπτά αργότερα τα σπιτικά χορτοπιτάκια της μαμάς με περίμεναν. Τρεις βδομάδες αργότερα (με την επιστροφή) 3 παραπάνω κιλά παρέμειναν να με συντροφεύουν στην επιστροφή και να μου θυμίζουν Κρήτη.

----------


## marioskef

++++
  Μπαλκόνι σωσίβιων λέμβων
  Πρώην disco στο deck 9
  Ταχύτητα
  Πολλές επιλογές για απασχόληση
  Ποιότητα ταξιδιού

  ----
  Είναι πολύ μικρό για τη γραμμή!!! (έχει τέτοια ζήτηση που πολύ συχνά δεν βρίσκεις εισιτήριο κυρίως με κρεβάτι)

  Γενικα νομίζω πως αν κάποιο πλοίο αξίζει το 10 στην ελληνική ακτοπλοΐα το 2008 αυτό σίγουρα πρέπει να είναι το δίδυμο των Μινωικών. Ένα πλοίο που σίγουρα κάποιος πρέπει να ταξιδέψει μαζί του. Έτσι για την εμπειρία.
  Ένα πολύ καλό προϊόν, σε μια πάρα πολύ καλή τιμή σε σχέση με τον ανταγωνισμό.
  Το service πολύ καλό αν και τυποποιημένο σχεδόν. Πλέον είναι προβλέψιμο, σε αυτό το πολύ καλό επίπεδο. Σχεδόν καμία έκπληξη δεν μπορεί να σου χαλάσει το ταξίδι σου.

----------


## marioskef

Crash Test 2o
  Δρομολόγιο: Πειραιάς-Ηράκλειο
  Ημερομηνία: 18 Αυγούστου 2008 
  Ωρα Αναχώρησης: 09:00
 Πλοίο: Κρήτη Ι (ΑΝΕΚ)

----------


## marioskef

Το συγκεκριμένο ζεύγος πλοίων έχει την δική του παρεξηγημένη ιστορία επί ελληνικού «εδάφους». Ναυπηγήθηκαν στην Ιαπωνία το 1979 και στην χώρα μας ήρθαν περίπου το 1996. Πλοία που παρότι σχετικά φθηνά δεν περιβλήθηκαν με ιδιαίτερη εμπιστοσύνη από τους μετόχους τη ΑΝΕΚ και έτσι με ιδιαίτερη δυσκολία συγκεντρώθηκε το απαιτούμενο ποσό για την αγορά και μετασκευή του. Στην πράξη όμως αποδείχτηκε πραγματικός εργάτης. Απλά είχε λάθος timing. Όταν πρωτοταξίδεψε με τα σινιάλα της ΑΝΕΚ, μπήκε στη γραμμή Πάτρας-Αγκώνα (5 δρομολόγια την εβδομάδα – κάποια express κάποια μέσω Ηγουμενίτσας). Στον πρώτο χρόνο δρομολόγησης υπήρξε το πιο κερδοφόρο πλοίο της εταιρείας. Τα νούμερα που κέρδισε στην αγορά ήταν αξιοζήλευτα καθώς μπορούσε να αποτελεί μια φθηνή και καλή επιλογή για το πέρασμα, και σε χρόνους όχι σημαντικά μεγαλύτερους από τους νεότευκτους ανταγωνιστές. Όμως το κάλεσμα των καιρών και του χρηματιστηρίου αποζητούσε νεότευκτα κι έτσι και η ΑΝΕΚ μπήκε στο χορό, που πήραν τη θέση του στη γραμμή. Μετά από λίγο και κάποιο πέρασμα-πειραματισμούς στις εσωτερικές γραμμές της Ιταλίας κατέληξαν στο δρομολόγιο του Ηρακλείου όπου και καταστάλαξαν τα τελευταία χρόνια.

----------


## marioskef

Όπως και προηγουμένως (μόνο που τώρα η ώρα αναχώρησης είναι ιδιαίτερα βάρβαρη για τις συνήθειές μας), ξεκινάμε με ηλεκτρικό, φτάνουμε στο μισάωρο, λεωφορείο και είσοδος στο πλοίο.

----------


## marioskef

Το πλοίο παρότι γιγαντιαίο σε διαστάσεις, έχει πολύ μικρό ξενοδοχειακό και αντίστοιχα πρωτόκολλο επιβατών. Όλοι κι όλοι περίπου 1500 άτομα είναι η χωρητικότητά του τους θερινούς μήνες. Σε αυτό το ταξίδι ήμασταν περίπου 700, με τα αντίστοιχα ΙΧ, με τη διαφορά ότι επειδή το γκαράζ του είναι σχετικά αχανές, η αντίστοιχη πληρότητα ήταν πολύ μικρή. Γενικώς η ΑΝΕΚ έρχεται μακράν δεύτερη στη γραμμή (περίπου 25% στους επιβάτες), και το ημερήσιό της (κι όχι αδίκως) το προτιμούν ακόμα λιγότεροι (εκτός όσων είτε δεν ξέρουν τι χάνουν αν ταξιδέψουν με τα παλάτια, είτε δεν έβρισκαν εισιτήρια με τα παλάτια, είτε αποφάσισαν να επωφεληθούν από τις προσφορές της ΑΝΕΚ που για αυτό το καλοκαίρι στα ημερήσια για Κρήτη ήταν πολύ καλές). Διαφορετικά έχοντας τις ίδιες τιμές με τις μινωικές (και σε κάποιες κατηγορίες και πιο ακριβές) δεν υπάρχει λόγος να τους τιμήσεις.

  Η είσοδος στο πλοίο από το καταπέλτη όπως σε κάθε πλοίο άλλωστε (αχ, τα ωραία χρόνια που με εξωτερικές πλευρικές σκάλες ανεβαίναμε κατΆ ευθείαν στο deck επιβατών). Μετά από κάποιες κυλιόμενες και αρκετά μέτρα διαδρόμων, φτάνουμε στην υποδοχή. Βαλίτσες στην καμπίνα και κλασσικά βολτίτσα στο πλοίο. Ευτυχώς δεν είχαμε υπερβολικά πολύ κόσμο οπότε δεν ήταν και τρομερά δύσκολο να βολευτείς σε κάποια καρέκλα του σαλονιού. Όμως προέχει η έξοδος στο κατάστρωμα πρίμα.

  Από τα αγαπημένα μου πράγματα σε αυτό το πλοίο είναι το κατάστρωμα 5, πρίμα όπου εξωτερικά μπορείς να παρακολουθήσεις την φόρτωση του πλοίου και από τα σχετικά ανοίγματα, το άνω γκαράζ.

----------


## marioskef

09:01 το πλοίο λύνει κάβους. Συνεπέστατο, πράγμα που δεν το έχω συνηθίσει σε αυτήν την εταιρεία. Μέχρι την έξοδο μας συντροφεύει ένα δελφίνι. 09:07 έχουμε περάσει τα φανάρια και πορεία για seperation/Κρήτη. Το δελφίνι έφυγε και για να μην παραπονιόμαστε στην συντροφιά μας μπήκαν οι γλάροι. Ο καιρός μια χαρά και το ταξίδι προμηνύεται χωρίς καιρικές εκπλήξεις. Κλασσικά καρεκλίτσα και οι αφροί από τις προπέλες δείχνουν τα μίλια που έχουν μείνει πίσω μας.

----------


## marioskef

Ως εργάτης, το πλοίο είναι σχεδόν σπαρτιατικό στις επιλογές του και έτσι οι 8 ½ ώρες του ταξιδιού ίσως να περάσουν δύσκολα αν δεν υπάρχει καλή παρέα ή κανένα περιοδικό. Ευτυχώς υπήρχε και η καμπίνα οπότε μπόρεσα να αναπληρώσω λίγο από το χαμένο πρωινό χρόνο.

  Η καμπίνα ομολογώ πως ήταν η μεγάλη απογοήτευση του ταξιδιού. Είχα καιρό να ταξιδέψω μαζί του & σε κάθε περίπτωση οι εντυπώσεις μου ήταν πολύ θετικές. Αυτή τη φορά όμως εκτός κι αν ήταν κάτι μεμονωμένο, πραγματικά ήταν πολύ απογοητευτικές. Σε μέγεθος αν και δεν πλησιάζουν αυτά των παλατιών, ήταν ικανοποιητικές. Όμως όλα τα άλλα ήταν μαύρο χάλι. Σεντόνια ξέστρωτα και λερωμένα, κουβέρτες φαγωμένες, τα πλαίσια των κρεβατιών κι αυτά μαυρισμένα, η τουαλέτα να υπολειτουργεί, ζεστό νερό να μην υπάρχει και οι μπαταρίες μπάνιου και νιπτήρα από ασημένιες, από τα άλατα να έχουν γίνει σχεδόν λευκές. Οι καθρέφτες δε, σχεδόν αχρηστεμένες. Πραγματικά κρίμα. Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι ήταν κάτι μεμονωμένο.

----------


## marioskef

Αντίθετα το 1,5 (το μισό αναφέρεται στο σαλόνι πρώην disco) σαλόνι παρότι όπως προείπαμε μικρό, ήταν σε σχετικά καλή και καθαρή κατάσταση. Εκεί βέβαια νομίζω πως έχει γίνει λάθος επιλογή πολυθρόνων γιατί δεν είναι καθόλου μα καθόλου βολικές. Τα χρώματα σχετικά μουντά θα έλεγα, αλλά αυτό είναι προσωπική άποψη του καθενός.

----------


## marioskef

Στο κατάστρωμα 6 εκτείνεται ο κυρίως χώρος που προορίζεται για τους επιβάτες. Ένα μεγάλο μέρος από τις καμπίνες πλώρια, η υποδοχή και το κυρίως σαλόνι στο μέσο και η εκκλησίτσα, τα εμπορικά καταστήματα και τα εστιατόρια πλώρια.

----------


## marioskef

Κάτι κλασσικό για τα πλοία της ΑΝΕΚ, είναι η εκκλησία. Νομίζω σε κάθε πλοίο της υπάρχει ένας μικρός χώρος που τραβά λίγο την προσοχή και το ενδιαφέρον κάποιων επιβατών. Νομίζω πως δίνει μια ζεστασιά στο πλοίο άσχετα αν πιστεύει κανείς σε αυτά ή όχι.

----------


## marioskef

Στο πλοίο υπάρχουν τρία καταστήματα (ψιλικά, αρώματα/κοσμήματα, ρούχα). Είτε λόγω  target group επιβατών είτε λόγω κακής διαρρύθμισης των καταστημάτων και των stands τους δεν θα έλεγα ότι κερδίζουν το ενδιαφέρον των επιβατών. 
  Αν σε όλα τα άλλα υπήρχαν αρκετές αρνητικές αναφορές, νομίζω τα εστιατόρια του πλοίου δίνουν πόντους στα Κρήτη Ι/ΙΙ. Για την διακόσμηση του self service δεν υπάρχουν και πολλά να πεις. Λιτή αλλά καθαρή. Τα φαγητά αρκετά εύγευστα, με καλές μερίδες και πολύ καλές τιμές (για πλοίο και για τιμές Αθήνας πάντα). Μπρίτζολα ¤7.50, πατάτες ¤2.40 και αναψυκτικό 250ml ¤1.40. Σχεδόν 15% κάτω από τις Μινωικές. Εκεί όμως που αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια είναι στο a la carte εστιατόριο. Και αναφέρομαι στο προσωπικό που πραγματικά ήταν πάρα, μα πάρα πολύ καλό και ευγενικό. Πραγματικά συγχαρητήρια κι αν κάποιος από τους φίλους ανήκει στο πλήρωμα του Κρήτη, ας τους το μεταφέρει.

----------


## marioskef

Στο πιο πάνω κατάστρωμα έχουμε κι άλλες καμπίνες, την disco (σχετικά αδιάφορη), τα αεροπορικά καθίσματα (200 στο σύνολο που θυμίζουν τα ΚΤΕΛ της προηγούμενης γενιάς) και το open deck bar, που σερβίρει εκτός των άλλων γύρο! Κατά τα άλλα οι τσιμινιέρες θα έλεγα πως είναι πολύ χαμηλές καθώς βοηθούντων των ανέμων, οι μπλούζες μαυρίζουν σχετικά εύκολα από τα καυσαέρια.

----------


## marioskef

Ενδιαφέρον χαρακτηριστικό (όμως δεν είχαν το laptop για να τσεκάρω ότι όντως λειτουργεί) είναι το wireless που είναι εγκατεστημένο στο πλοίο. Έτσι για όποιους δεν μπορούν χωρίς internet. Και για όποιους δεν έχουν laptop μαζί τους, υπάρχει πάντα διαθέσιμο το internet corner.

----------


## marioskef

Κάτι που μου έκανε ιδιαίτερη εντύπωση είναι η κλίση του πλοίου. Είναι πραγματικά έντονη και νομίζεις ότι περπατάς σε ένα κοίλο σκαρί 200 μέτρων. Όταν είσαι είτε πολύ πρίμα είτε πολύ πλώρια έχει την αίσθηση ότι ανεβαίνεις ανηφόρα (Χαρακτηρηστικά σε προηγούμενη φωτογραφία στο ανοικτό κατάστρωμα που είναι τραβηγμένη πρύμα, φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα η οροφή του στέγαστρου εξ αιτίας της κούρβας)! Έστω ότι αυτό είναι κατανοητό. Αυτό που δεν μπόρεσα να καταλάβω είναι η εγκάρσια κλίση του πλοίου γιατί προκύπτει (το ύψος τους καταστρώματος στο διαμήκη άξονα του πλοίου είναι μεγαλύτερο από το ύψος πλευρικά!).
  Περιττό να πω, πως άνθρωποι με κινητικά προβλήματα ή μωρά με καρότσια, θα δυσκολευτούν πολύ να κινηθούν εντός του πλοίου. Ασανσέρ που να οδηγεί από την είσοδο του πλοίο στην υποδοχή και από εκεί στα διάφορα καταστρώματα, στην ουσία δεν υπάρχει. Ενώ κάθε τρεις και λίγο όπου υπάρχει πόρτα (πυρασφάλειας ή μη) υπάρχει σαν ένα μικρό σκαλοπατάκι (ευτυχώς πολύ πρόσφατα έφτιαξαν κάτι μικρές ράμπες για να είναι προσπελάσιμες.

----------


## marioskef

Το ταξίδι προβλεπόταν να κρατήσει 8,5 ώρες πράγμα που έγινε (είπαμε σε αυτό το ταξίδι έδωσαν ρεσιτάλ ακρίβειας). Έτσι σιγά σιγά εμφανίζεται η Κρήτη στον ορίζοντα. Και 15:26 ήμασταν στον προλιμένα, σχεδόν είκοσι λεπτά αργότερα (!!!) είχε πέσει και ο καταπέλτης.

----------


## marioskef

Το πλοίο γενικά είναι μάλλον αδιάφορο. Λίγοι οι χώροι του, σχετικά μουντοί και μάλλον κάποιοι από αυτούς κακά συντηρημένοι. Οι εργαζόμενοι όμως εντός του πλοίου δίνουν μια διαφορετική εικόνα. Γενικά σε αντίθεση με τις Μινωικές σε αυτό το τομέα δεν υπάρχει η αίσθηση της τυποποίησης. Εδώ μπορεί να σου τύχει ο θαλαμηπόλος που είναι κάπως αδιάφορος αλλά σίγουρα θα σου τύχει και ο θαλαμηπόλος που θα κάνει ότι μπορεί να βοηθήσει με χαμόγελο και επαγγελματισμό. Νομίζω με τις όποιες υστερήσεις, από τα δυνατά σημεία του πλοίου είναι το πλήρωμα. Παράλληλα κάτι πολύ ωραία σαν χειρονομία που ταιριάζει και στην ιδιοσυγκρασία του έλληνα που του αρέσουν τα κεράσματα, είναι η προσφορά κατά την έξοδο ενός ποτηριού φρεσκοστυμμένου χυμού πορτοκαλιού ή καφέ.

----------


## marioskef

++++
  Εξυπηρέτηση στο εστιατόριο a la carte 
  Πλήρωμα γενικά, πολύ εξυπηρετικό
  Ανοικτό κατάστρωμα 5 (πλώρα)

  ----
  Είναι πολύ μικρό για τη γραμμή (το ξενοδοχειακό)!!! (για ημερήσιο δεν το συζητώ, χτυπώ φλέβες, στο βραδινό αν έχεις καμπίνα κάπως σώζεται η κατάσταση)
  Καμπίνα ιδιαίτερα βρώμική και σε κακή κατάσταση
  Αεροπορικά καθίσματα (μήπως τα αφαίρεσαν από κάποιο παλιό πλοίο πριν τα βάλουν εκεί :Wink: 
  Χρόνος (αν και σε αυτό το ταξίδι ήταν άψογοι, γενικά έχουν ένα ζήτημα με την αίσθηση της ακρίβειας)


Ένα τίμιο πλοίο, ποτέ δεν υποσχέθηκε κάτι παραπάνω από αυτό που είναι. Γενικά αποτελεί τη δεύτερη επιλογή στη γραμμή και με τις τιμές στη θερινή σεζόν τουλάχιστον (εκτός κάποιων προσφορών), δεν βλέπω το λόγο γιατί κάποιος να το προτιμήσει έναντι των παλατιών.
 Πλοίο μουντό και μάλλον βαρετό, ευτυχώς που το πλήρωμα είναι τουλάχιστον μάχιμο. Υπάρχει αρκετός χώρος βελτιώσεων βέβαια, αν θέλει να γίνει ανταγωνιστικό και στους επιβάτες (γιατί στα φορτηγά τα πάει ήδη πολύ καλά – αν και μου φαίνεται ότι τους αρκεί αυτό)

----------


## marioskef

End of Report

----------


## scoufgian

πολυ καλη παρουσιαση και μπραβο για το κοπο σου.......... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## karystos

Επαγγελματική δουλειά φίλε marioskef και πολύ καλή μάλιστα. Θα μπορούσε μια χαρά να γίνει άρθρο σε περιοδικό. Λέω κι εγώ μπράβο και για τον κόπο και για την ποιότητα και πάνω απ' όλα για το μεράκι. 

Προσωπικά νομίζω ότι τα δύο ζευγάρια δεν είναι εύκολο να συγκριθούν, επειδή πρόκειται για δύο διαφορετικά πράγματα. Τα PALACE είναι πλοία του 2000, πανάκριβα, και σε αγορά και σε λειτουργία, άρα μεγάλες και οι απαιτήσεις, πραγματικά εντυπωσιακά για τον επιβάτη, οικονομικά όμως αμφισβητούμενα, αφού είναι σε όλα υπερμεγέθη. Από το μηχανοστάσιο και τις καταναλώσεις του ως το ξενοδοχείο. Μπορεί λοιπόν οι πληρότητες τώρα το καλοκαίρι ή και το χειμώνα να είναι μεγάλες, αυτό όμως που μένει κάτω από τη γραμμή στην εταιρεία δεν είναι ανάλογο με την επένδυση. Θα μου πεις και τι τον νοιάζουν όλα αυτά τον επιβάτη; Σωστά. Όμως εγώ θα ρωτήσω αν ο Ηρακλειώτης θα προτιμούσε να ταξιδεύει με ένα καλύτερο ΚΑΖΑΝΤΖΑΚΗΣ και KING MINOS κι ας μην ήταν PALACE και οι ΜΙΝΩΙΚΕΣ να ήταν ακόμη σε κρητικά χέρια ή να ταξιδεύει με αυτά τα super πλοία και οι ΜΙΝΩΙΚΕΣ να έχουν περάσει από χίλια χέρια για να καταλήξουν σε ιταλικά. Βέβαια σου ζηταω συγνώμη επειδή πήρα τη δουλειά σου σαν αφορμή για να γράψω τον καημό μου, αλλά κάθε φορά που ταξιδεύω με ένα PALACE και πάω κάτω στο μηχανοστάσιο και βλέπω να δουλεύουν οι δύο μηχανές κι οι μηχανικοί να αγωνίζονται πως να το πάνε πιο αργά και οι άλλες δύο, που κόστισαν εκατομμύρια, να κάθονται δεν μπορώ να μην το σκεφτώ. Με την ευκαιρία να σημειώσω και κάτι που ίσως και να μην είναι τόσο γνωστό. Επειδή στο κατέβασμα προς Ηράκλειο στα νυχτερινά το χειμώνα δεν έχουν καθόλου πρέσα δουλεύει το μπροστινό ζευγάρι μηχανών. Στο ανέβασμα πρέπει να πάνε λίγο πιο γρήγορα για τη Λαχαναγορά οπότε δουλεύει το πίσω ζευγάρι. Ο λόγος είναι ότι το μπροστινό ζευγάρι έχει πιο μακρύ άξονα ως τους μειωτήρες γι αυτό και θέλουν να το καταπονούν λογότερο. Κάτι άλλο, που μπορεί να είναι και το μοναδικό αρνητικό σημείο των πλοίων, είναι ο κλιματισμός στις καμπίνες, που τις κάνει ψυκτικό θάλαμο. 

Τα ΚΡΗΤΗ Ι/ΙΙ είναι ναυπηγικά πολύ καλά πλοία. Είναι όμως Ro/Pax, δηλαδή κυρίως νταλικιέρικα, που μπορούν να εξυπηρετούν και επιβάτες, οπότε έχουν και ανάλογο ξενοδοχείο. Το μεγαλύτερο κόστος στη μετασκευή ήταν η τεράστια ράμπα που πάει στο επάνω γκαράζ! Εννοώ το σπαρτιάτικο ξενοδοχείο κι όχι τη βρώμικη καμπίνα, που είναι παντελώς απαράδεκτη και μου κάνει εντύπωση επειδή δεν έχω τέτοιες εμπειρίες από την ΑΝΕΚ. Σίγουρα αν ο επιβάτης μπορεί να πάει με τα PALACE στα ίδια λεφτά δεν έχει λόγο να τα επιλέξει. Οικονομικά όμως αφήνουν παραδάκι στην εταιρεία επειδή το λειτουργικό τους κόστος είναι μικρό. Παρ' όλα τα εξωπραγματικά μάγουλα και την μεγάλη "σιμότητα" που αναφέρεις, στον καιρό είναι πραγματικοί βράχοι. Με οχτάρι συν βοριά, που έχω ταξιδέψει από Ηράκλειο με το "Ι", αν εξαιρέσεις τους ηχητικούς κεραυνούς και το τράνταγμα όταν η θάλασσα έμπαινε κάτω από τα μάγουλα, δεν καταλάβαινε τίποτα. Και στην Ιταλία είχε φάει ακόμη χειρότερες σφαλιάρες αφού έξω από την Ανκόνα μια θάλασσα του είχε σπάσει τα τζάμια της γέφυρας.

----------


## Orion_v

Mπραβο στον marioskef για το πολυ καλο trip report , ελπιζω να εχουμε συνεχεια και απο αλλους φιλους !!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

Τα συγχαρητήριά μου και από μένα στον Μάριο, έκανε πολύ αναλυτική δουλειά και πολύ...γλαφυρή!! Έτυχε να είμαι online όταν έκανε τα posts και αγωνιούσα να δω τα επόμενα μηνύματά του!! Θα έχει ενδιαφέρον να κάνουμε και άλλα μέλη κάτι ανάλογο, όχι απαραίτητα σα συγκριτικό δύο πλοίων, αλλά και απλά σαν εντυπώσεις (μακροσκελείς!!!) ταξιδιών μας με τις απαραίτητες φωτογραφίες!!
Επίσης μου αρέσαν και τα σχόλια του Karystos, ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία δίνεις φίλε μου!

----------


## Leo

Συγχαριτήρια φίλοι κι απο μένα, χαίρομαι που σιγά σιγά μετά τον πανικό από βουβές φωτογραφίες  που ανεβάσαμε όλοι μας, να μπούμε σε μια διαδικάσια να σχολιάζουμε επικοδομητικά και ουσιαστικά. Το παράδειγμα ρεπορταζ και σχολιασμού των φίλων marios_kef και karystos, σε υψηλό επίπεδο, να το ακολουθήσουμε όλοι με περισσότερα η λιγότερα λόγια στις φωτογραφίες, τις αναμνήσεις και τα ταξίδια μας.

----------


## vinman

Πολύ καλή δουλειά...πολύ καλές περιγραφές...
Για μένα που έχω ταξιδέψει με τα παραπάνω πλοία οι περιγραφές ήταν τόσο ζωντανές σαν να ταξίδευα και εγώ... :Wink:

----------


## meco

> Όμως εγώ θα ρωτήσω αν ο Ηρακλειώτης θα προτιμούσε να ταξιδεύει με ένα καλύτερο ΚΑΖΑΝΤΖΑΚΗΣ και KING MINOS κι ας μην ήταν PALACE και οι ΜΙΝΩΙΚΕΣ να ήταν ακόμη σε κρητικά χέρια ή να ταξιδεύει με αυτά τα super πλοία και οι ΜΙΝΩΙΚΕΣ να έχουν περάσει από χίλια χέρια για να καταλήξουν σε ιταλικά.


Πολύ ωραία τα  posts  των karystos και marioskef. 
Θα σχολιάσω μόνο το παραπάνω κομμάτι με ένα μικρό "off-topic": 
Μη ξεχνάμε ότι η ΑΝΕΚ δεν βρίσκεται στη "δεινή" θέση που βρίσκονται οι Μινωικές γιατί βρέθηκε ο Βαρδινογιάννης και έδωσε στο Grimaldi το ποσοστό του στις Μινωικές προκειμένου να πάρει  σε αντάλλαγμα ένα ποσοστό μετοχών στην ΑΝΕΚ. ;-)
Οπότε αν ήταν διαφορετικές οι συνθήκες και οι επενδυτές, θα μπορούσε η ΑΝΕΚ να είναι στα χέρια του Grimaldi και όχι οι Μινωικές.  :Cool:

----------


## Haddock

Αυτά τα trip reports χαίρουν ιδιαίτερης εκτίμησης και προσφέρουν αναγκαίο έργο στις συζητήσεις μας για τα βαπόρια. Οι οποίες συζητήσεις δεν θα είχαν νόημα αν δεν μιλάγαμε για τις εντυπώσεις μας από τα ταξίδια.

Πρόπερσι, είχα ταξιδέψει από Ηράκλειο με το Κρήτη και έχω παρόμοιες εντυπώσεις με τον marioskef. Λιτοί και σπαρτιάτικοι χώροι ενδιαίτησης που απευθύνονται σε μικρό αριθμό επιβατών. Δεν έχω να σημειώσω κάτι επιπρόσθετα, μέσα σε όλα τα εξαιρετικά που μας περιγράφει ο marioskef. Το ρεζουμέ της υπόθεσης, είναι μακάρι να υπάρχουν περισσότερες εταιρείες για να μπορεί ο ταξιδιώτης να έχει επιλογές. Με ευχαριστεί να μπορώ, ως επιβάτης, να διαλέξω τις υπηρεσίες που απευθύνονται στο πορτοφόλι και τις επιθυμίες μου.

Μπράβο, επίσης, στον karystos που κάλυψε τις άγνωστες πτυχές της λειτουργίας των πλοίων και πόσο σχετίζονται αυτές με τα γραφόμενα του marioskef. 

Επιπρόσθετα, να μην ξεχνάμε τις συγκρίσεις με τις γραμμές του εξωτερικού, όπως μας τις περιέγραψε εδώ, ο φίλος Appia_1978.

Ίσως θα ήταν καλύτερα να ανοίγαμε μια ενότητα για Trip Reports? Τα trip reports είναι πολύτιμα εργαλεία για να κρίνουμε το επίπεδο υπηρεσιών σε πολλά βαπόρια και εταιρείες. Μακάρι, να ακολουθήσουν και άλλα μέλη το παράδειγμα των marioskef και Appia. Εύγε για τον χρόνο και τον κόπο σας!

----------


## marioskef

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά για τα καλά σας λόγια...
Η αλήθεια είναι οτ μου πήρε λίγο χρόνο αλλά βοήθησε να περάσω και πιο ωραία το χρόνο μου στα πλοία αλλά και κατά τη γραφή ήταν πολύ ευχάριστα...
Νομίζω (πρόταση προς moderators) πως πράγματι θα ήταν μια καλή ιδέα να γίνει μια ειδική κατηγορία με διάφορα trip reports. Ετσι σαν database for future reference.

----------


## dimitris!

Ενα μπράβο και από μένα ,πραγματικά καθισα με πάρα πολύ ενδιαφέρον και διάβασα όλο το report σου..Συμφωνώ και 'γώ ως προς την πρόταση στους moderators!

----------


## scoufgian

Με αφορμη τα post των φιλων μας,marioskef και dimitris!,να πουμε, οτι η προταση τους θα υλοποιηθει αμεσα και το εν λογω θεμα, θ αποκτησει ανεξαρτητο thread μεσα στο forum μας.Εκει θα pοstαρονται, ΜΟΝΟ ,παρουσιασεις πλοιων και τιποτα αλλο ,για να μπορει καθε φιλος ,ανα πασα στιγμη ,να βρισκει πληροφοριες για το πλοιο που θελει.

----------


## C_ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ

Στη γραμμή Ηράκλειο -Πειραιάς κι ο Βγενόπουλος*“Σκληραίνει” ο ανταγωνισμός στην ακτοπλοΐα*

Της Πέλλας Λασηθιωτάκη

*Στη γραμμή Ηράκλειο-Πειραιάς ο Βγενόπουλος!Δρομολογεί πλοίο της Super Fast Σκληραίνει ο ανταγωνισμός στην ακτοπλοΐα*

Το χειμώνα και συγκεκριμένα το Φεβρουάριο αναμένεται να ξεκινήσει η «ναυμαχία» των ακτοπλοϊκών εταιρειών στις γραμμές της Κρήτης. Η εταιρεία MIG του ομίλου της Marfin αναμένεται να κάνει την εμφάνιση της στις 2 Φεβρουαρίου με τη δρομολόγηση πλοίου της Super Fast στη γραμμή Ηράκλειο – Πειραιάς. 

Οι τιμές των εισιτηρίων της εταιρείας, σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, σχεδιάζεται να κινούνται σε χαμηλά επίπεδα ώστε να προσελκύσουν τους Κρητικούς και τις μεταφορικές εταιρείες. 

Η «μάχη» στις γραμμές της Κρήτης ήταν αναμενόμενη εδώ και καιρό. ¶λλωστε πρόκειται για τις γραμμές «φιλέτο» της ελληνικής ακτοπλοΐας. Όπως πολλές φορές έχει γράψει η «Π» ο κ. Βγενόπουλος της MIG που αγόρασε πριν από λίγους μήνες της Attica από τον κ. Παναγόπουλο, δεν έχει κρύψει το ενδιαφέρον του για τη γραμμή Ηράκλειο – Πειραιάς, αφού σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες έχει προτείνει ακόμα και στον πρόεδρο των Μινωικών Γραμμών Εμ. Γκριμάλντι να αποσύρει τα πλοία της εταιρείας για να τοποθετήσει τα δικά του. 

Όπως φαίνεται, για τη MIG ήρθε η ώρα να κάνει το ντεμπούτο της στην Κρήτη, απέναντι στις εταιρείες του χώρου που ιδρύθηκαν από Κρητικούς και δραστηριοποιούνται επί σειρά ετών στο νησί: την ΑΝΕΚ και τις Μινωικές Γραμμές. 

Το Super Fast που προγραμματίζεται να δρομολογηθεί στη γραμμή Ηράκλειο – Πειραιάς αναμένεται να είναι ένα σύγχρονο, επιβατηγό οχηματαγωγό πλοίο που θα μεταφέρει επιβάτες και αυτοκίνητα σε χαμηλότερες τιμές. Έτσι «χοντραίνει» το «παιγνίδι» στις γραμμές της Κρήτης καθώς οι επαγγελματίες του νησιού, σύμφωνα με τα σχέδια της MIG κάθε άλλο παρά θα αδιαφορήσουν για τις άκρως ανταγωνιστικές τιμές των εισιτηρίων και των ναύλων. 

Τώρα και μετά τη διαρροή των πληροφοριών για τη δρομολόγηση του συγκεκριμένου πλοίου, αναμένεται να υπάρχουν αντιδράσεις (σε θέματα εμπορικής τακτικής) από τις Μινωικές Γραμμές και την ΑΝΕΚ. Φυσικά δεν υπάρχει το παραμικρό νομικό θέμα στη δρομολόγηση νέου πλοίου, των ίδιων ή άλλων εταιρειών στις γραμμές της Κρήτης. 


*Προσοχή! Αυτό το άρθρο έχει συνέχειες ...*
Παρακαλώ χρησιμοποιείστε τα παρακάτω links για να τις διαβάσετε.

----------


## marioskef

Από την τοπική εφημερίδα ΠΑΤΡΙΔΑ (www.patris.gr)

----------


## MYTILENE

Πολύ καλή κίνηση και ευχάριστο γεγονός για λόγους ανταγωνισμού!!!!Πάντως χαίρομαι γιατί και οι πληροφορίες φίλου ήταν ΕΓΚΥΡΕΣ :Wink:  :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## marioskef

Κάτσε να γίνει πρώτα. Η γραμμή του Ηρακλείου δεν θα είναι τόσο εύκολη για την SF. H ANEK μπορεί να χτυπήσει σε τιμές, ενώ η Μινωικές μπορούν να παίξουν στην ποιότητα...

----------


## kastro

Ένα η δύο Superfast θα δρομολογηθούν;

----------


## Leo

Και τα 12 μαζί  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## captain 83

Kαι το ένα εξ αυτών θα κάνει την άγονη του ΑΡΣΙΝΟΗ μιας κια η γραμμή χηρεύει (αν και βγήκα off topic)

----------


## Nautikos II

θα δρομολογηθει μονο ενα πλοιο, θα ειναι το Super Fast 12, ισως ερθει ακομη ενα Super Fast Πειραια....... οχι για κρητη........ισως για Κυπρο

----------


## scoufgian

> θα δρομολογηθει μονο ενα πλοιο, θα ειναι το Super Fast 12, ισως ερθει ακομη ενα Super Fast Πειραια....... οχι για κρητη........ισως για Κυπρο


κρυβε λογια εσυ...........

----------


## heraklion

Αν έρθει άλλο για Κύπρο μάλλον θα έχουμε δύο SUPERFAST στην Ανκόνα.Εκτός αν περιμένει η SUPERFAST μερικούς μήνες ακόμα να παραλάβει το SUPERFAST II.

----------


## diomides

ποσο ψηλα να ανεβασει πια το επιπεδο της συγκεκριμενης γραμμης αυτος ο 'θεμιτος' ανταγωνισμος??
και τον ροναλτινιο να (τους) φερει,εγω θα πηγαινω ακομα με το king minos μου :Cool:

----------


## heraklion

> ποσο ψηλα να ανεβασει πια το επιπεδο της συγκεκριμενης γραμμης αυτος ο 'θεμιτος' ανταγωνισμος??
> και τον ροναλτινιο να (τους) φερει,εγω θα πηγαινω ακομα με το king minos μου


Συμφωνω. :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## Nautikos II

> ποσο ψηλα να ανεβασει πια το επιπεδο της συγκεκριμενης γραμμης αυτος ο 'θεμιτος' ανταγωνισμος??
> και τον ροναλτινιο να (τους) φερει,εγω θα πηγαινω ακομα με το king minos μου


Συμφωνω μαζι σου

----------


## gtogias

Καλησπέρα
Τα καλά του ανταγωνισμού?
Η πτώση της τιμής των καυσίμων?
Ή η φημολογούμενη άφιξη νέου παίκτη?

Σε ότι και αν πραγματικά οφείλεται, μείωση τιμών των Μινωικών:

Σε μείωση της τιμής των εισιτηρίων της γραμμής Ηράκλειο - Πειραιάς - Ηράκλειο προχωρά η Minoan Lines μετά την πρόσφατη μείωση της τιμής των καυσίμων, όπως αναφέρει σε σχετική της ανακοίνωση.
Ειδικότερα, η διοίκηση της εταιρείας αποφάσισε: 
- μείωση τιμών 7,5% στα εισιτήρια της οικονομικής θέσης (DECK) και στα Ι.Χ. αυτοκίνητα
- μείωση τιμών 4% στα εισιτήρια των υπόλοιπων θέσεων (εκτός της κατηγορίας LUX). 

Πηγή:

http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...12/1590569.htm

----------


## ndimitr93

..........................

Παράλληλα, η Attica του Ανδρέα Βγενόπουλου, που σημειωτέον τα αποθεματικά της ξεπερνούν τα 100.000.000 ευρώ, ενίσχυσε τον στόλο της με δύο υπερσύγχρονα πλοία εκ των οποίων το ένα Super Fast 1 δρομολόγησε στην Αδριατική ευελπιστώντας να αυξήσει το μεταφορικό της έργο στα φορτηγά αυτοκίνητα,* ενώ το δεύτερο, που θα παραλάβει το καλοκαίρι του 2009, θα το δρομολογήσει πιθανότατα στην Κρήτη, δηλαδή στην «καρδιά» της ΑΝΕΚ και της Minoan Lines, που πλέον ελέγχεται από τον Ιταλικό ναυτιλιακό Ομιλο Grimaldi.

Πηγή: ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΤΥΠΙΑ
*

----------


## sea_serenade

Ρε παιδιά, δεν θα είναι εντελώς άσχετο να βλέπουμε τα σινιάλα την Attica και ειδικά της FAST σε κρητικό λιμάνι??? Δεν μπορώ να το φανταστώ!!!

----------


## eytyhis128

Στην  ΚΡΗΤΗ αλλες εταιριες δεν μπορουνε να επιβιωσουνε, ξεχασαμε στα ΧΑΝΙΑ με τις εταιριες  που μπηκανε στην γραμμη.

----------


## sylver23

τα πραγματα εμενα μου φαινεται οτι εχουν αλλαξει λιγο...δεν υπαρχει τοσο το κολλημα στα χανια  με την ανεκ..

----------


## erwdios

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω όποιον ξέρει, ποια εταιρεία συμφέρει περισσότερο για τη μεταφορά ασυνόδευτου δέματος και αν υπάρχει περιορισμός στα κιλά.

----------


## agira

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHZgI...eature=related

----------


## Trakman

Να ετοιμαζόμαστε να προσθέσουμε και το Superfast σιγά σιγά?!?!?:mrgreen: :Very Happy:

----------


## giannisk88

Με συγχωρείτε οπου κάνω αντίγραφή επικόληση απο άλλο μέσο ενημέρωσης αλλά έχει εξαιρετική σημασία για τη γραμμή αυτή το εξής:

12/1/2009 					 				 				 					 		 						 							 								 								
							 						  						΄Ωρα 14.50 μ.μ.
Αίτηση κατέθεσε, σήμερα το πρωϊ, στο Υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας η Superfast Ferries για την εκτέλεση του δρομολογίου Πειραιάς-Ηράκλειο από 12 Μαρτίου.
Το πλοίο που θα δρομολογηθεί σφήνα σε ΑΝΕΚ και Μινωϊκές θα είναι το Superfast 12.
Ο Όμιλος Attica δεν θα εκδώσει ανακοίνωση διότι η κίνησή της συνέπεσε με το τραγικό συμβάν της απαγωγής του Περικλή Παναγόπουλου που είναι και ιδρυτής του. 



_πηγή Marinews.gr_

----------


## .voyager

Εύλογα γεννιέται το ερώτημα του αν το πλοίο θα διατηρήσει και στο νέο του δρομολόγιο την υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα που αναπτύσσει στη διεθνή του γραμμή (κατα συνέπεια αρκετά μικρότερη διάρκεια ταξιδίου από τους ανταγωνιστές) ή αν θα την προσαρμόσει σε ένα βραδινό, 9ωρο δρομολόγιο, αντίστοιχο των ανταγωνιστών αυτών). Επίσης, απορίας άξιο είναι και το αν τελικά θα επιλεγούν ώρες αναχώρησης κοντινές με αυτές των ΑΝΕΚ και ΜΙΝΟΑΝ.

----------


## giannisk88

> Εύλογα γεννιέται το ερώτημα του αν το πλοίο θα διατηρήσει και στο νέο του δρομολόγιο την υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα που αναπτύσσει στη διεθνή του γραμμή (κατα συνέπεια αρκετά μικρότερη διάρκεια ταξιδίου από τους ανταγωνιστές) ή αν θα την προσαρμόσει σε ένα βραδινό, 9ωρο δρομολόγιο, αντίστοιχο των ανταγωνιστών αυτών). Επίσης, απορίας άξιο είναι και το αν τελικά θα επιλεγούν ώρες αναχώρησης κοντινές με αυτές των ΑΝΕΚ και ΜΙΝΟΑΝ.


Πιστεύω οτι αυτά τα δύο είναι ανάλογα μεγέθη!!! :Razz: 
Δηλαδή ανάλογα με την ώρα που θα βάλουν την αναχώρηση θα προσαρμοστεί και η ταχύτητα. Αν δηλαδή το βάλουν κοντά στις ώρες των άλλων δύο τότε θα έχει ταχύτητες στα ίδια επίπεδα με τα άλλα δύο. Αν όμως μπεί π.χ. πρωινό δρομολόγιο τότε πιστεύω οτι θα έχει υψηλές ταχήτυτες. Συνήθως έτσι γίνετε καθώς δε συμφέρει τους επιβάτες (και κατ'επέκταση τις εταιρίες) να φτάνουν Πειραιά ή Ηράκλειο στις 3 ή στις 2 τα ξημερώματα..

----------


## minoan7

Πιστεύω οτι η αναχώριση απο Πειραιά θα ειναι περίπου 16:00 και απο Ηράκλειο περίπου 00:00  
Απο την στιγμή που ειναι ενα το καράβι οπως ηταν και στα Χανια με Bluestar

----------


## nikosdet

Μην ξεχνάμε άλλωστε ότι και τα πλοία των Μινωικών μπορούν να κάνουν το δρομολόγιο σε πολύ υψηλότερη ταχύτητα, αλλά όπως σωστά αναφέρθηκε δε συμφέρει τις εταιρείες και δεν προσφέρει κάτι στους επιβάτες να φτάνουν νωρίτερα στον Πειραιά ή στο Ηράκλειο.

Το πιο πιθανό σενάριο θα είναι αυτό που έγραε ο τελευταίος φίλος, δλδ το μοναδικό πλοίο της MIG να πηγαινοέρχεται Ηράκλειο-Πειραιά, συνεπώς να κάνει το ταξίδι του σε σύντομο χρόνο και με διαφοροποίηση ωρών αναχώρησης από τον ανταγωνισμό.

----------


## Appia_1978

Είδα σήμερα ένα φυλλάδιο της Superfast που διαφήμιζε την καινούργια γραμμή.
Οι ώρες είναι:

Πειραιάς-Ηράκλειο 15:30-22:00
Ηράκλειο-Πειραιάς 23:45-06:15

----------


## .voyager

Συνεπώς μιλάμε για τελείως "Superfast" προσέγγιση, φιλοσοφία και παροχή προϊόντος... Άλλο προϊόν.

----------


## ndimitr93

> Συνεπώς μιλάμε για τελείως "Superfast" προσσέγιση, φιλοσοφία και παροχή προϊόντος... ¶λλο προϊόν.


Καθαρα Superfastικό δρομολόγιο...πιστεύω οτι θα πιάσει κόσμο........
¶ντε με το καλό..

----------


## .voyager

Είναι τελείως άλλη πρόταση για τον επιβάτη. 
Παρεμπιπτόντως, sorry για το ορθογραφικό που μου ξέφυγε, τστστς  :Very Happy:

----------


## hsw

υπάρχει περίπτωση το καλοκαίρι το πειραιάς-ηράκλειο να το κάνει το πρωί (πχ 11:00) για να πηγαίνει κόντρα στα παλάτια;

----------


## ndimitr93

> υπάρχει περίπτωση το καλοκαίρι το πειραιάς-ηράκλειο να το κάνει το πρωί (πχ 11:00) για να πηγαίνει κόντρα στα παλάτια;


Μπορεί...αν και δεν νομίζω...

----------


## giannisk88

Πολύ καλά μου φαίνονται αυτά τα δρομολόγια!!Βολικότατα!
Για να διούμε!!!
Οσο για τα ημερίσια των καλοκαιριών είναι δύσκολο να γίνει πιστεύω, αλλα ποτέ μη λές ποτέ! Μπορεί και να το κάνουν!!

----------


## scoufgian

Προσωπικα τα δρομολογια μου φαινονται μια χαρα.....Καλη αρχη λοιπον και βλεπουμε....

----------


## Thanasis89

Όντως καλά δρομολόγια. Και επιτέλους ημερήσια εν μέσω χειμώνος. Βέβαια το αρνητικό είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει ανταπόκριση με το ΚΤΕΛ (θα το λέγατε λεπτομέρεια) αλλά είναι κάτι. Το άλλο που σκέφτομαι είναι το πλήρωμα... :???: 
¶ντε με το καλό ! Καλή αρχή να έχει στην γραμμή !

----------


## mike_rodos

Ακόμη ένα κόκκινο στο Ηράκλειο.... ¶ντε σιγά σιγά το Αιγαίο μας να γεμίζει υπερσύχρονα στολίδια... Καλή αρχή λοιπόν!!! Το μόνο αρνητικό για μένα που έζησα 4 χρόνια στο Ηράκλειο είναι η ώρα άφιξης στο Ηράκλειο γιατί 23:00 σταματάνε όλες οι αστικές και υπεραστικές συγκοινωνίες. Ελπίζω το επόμενο στολίδι να είναι στην γραμμή Κρήτης - Ρόδου...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Αστείοοοοοο!!!

----------


## scoufgian

> Ελπίζω το επόμενο στολίδι να είναι στην γραμμή Κρήτης - Ρόδου... Αστείοοοοοο!!!


Για παρε το μηδεν να δεις ξεκινησε το πλοιο απο τον Αγιο Νικολαο?:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## nikosdet

> Όντως καλά δρομολόγια. Και επιτέλους ημερήσια εν μέσω χειμώνος. Βέβαια το αρνητικό είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει ανταπόκριση με το ΚΤΕΛ (θα το λέγατε λεπτομέρεια) αλλά είναι κάτι. Το άλλο που σκέφτομαι είναι το πλήρωμα... :???: 
> 
> 
> Άντε με το καλό ! Καλή αρχή να έχει στην γραμμή !


Σωστή παρατήρηση. Επίσης στα πλοία των Μινωικών ταξιδεύουν λεωφορεία του ΚΤΕΛ Ηρακλείου-Λασιθίου που πηγαίνουν Πάτρα-Ιωάννινα-Θεσσαλονική κι εξυπηρετούν απίστευτα πολύ για όσους δεν καταλήγουν Αθήνα!!! 
Ρε παιδιά σε γενικές γραμμές καλά μου φαίνονται τα δρομολόγια, αλλά...
Δεν είναι πολύ σύντομα το να φτάνει Ηράκλειο στις 22:00 και να φεύγει 23:45;;; Γιατί να κάθεται τόσο στον Πειραιά και μόλις φτάνουν στο Ηράκλειο να τρέχουν να αδειάζουν το πλοίο, να καθαρίζουν (ό,τι προλαβαίνουν γιατί μέσα σε αυτό το διάστημα δεν παίζει) και να ξαναγεμίζουν για το ανέβασμα;

Αναφορικά με τα καλοκαιρινά δρομολόγια, θα δείξει ο χρόνος! Μέχρι τότε θα έχουν δει πώς θα πάνε κι ανάλογα κρίνουν αν κάνουν αλλαγές ή όχι (π.χ.θα μπορούσαν να κάνουν αλλαγές ανεξάρτητα από το καλοκαίρι αν δεν είναι ικανοποιημένοι).

----------


## hsw

το δρομολόγιο Πειραιάς - Ηράκλειο είναι πολύ βολικό κατά τη γνώμη μου , αφού δίνει την ευκαιρία στον επιβάτη να ταξιδέψει απόγευμα, γρήγορα και να φτάσει μια λογική ώρα. Όσο για το Ηράκλειο - Πειραιάς, οι ώρες δεν είναι και οι καλύτερες. Το δρομολόγιο είναι τσίμα τσίμα και πιθανότατα να έχει καθυστέρηση και με αυτές τις ώρες είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο να κοιμηθεί κανονικά ο επιβάτης, αφού οι 6 ώρες (δεν θα κοιμηθεί αμέσως) είναι πολύ λίγες. Ίσως αν το επιβραδύνανε και έφτανε 07:30. Δεν ξέρω αν σε αφήνουν στα κρητικά να αποβιβαστείς και δύο ώρες μετά την άφιξη γιατί ποτέ δεν έχω ταξιδέψει με αυτά, γιατί τότε αλλάζει...

----------


## giannisk88

> .........Δεν ξέρω αν σε αφήνουν στα κρητικά να αποβιβαστείς και δύο ώρες μετά την άφιξη γιατί ποτέ δεν έχω ταξιδέψει με αυτά, γιατί τότε αλλάζει...


Απ'οσο γνωρίζω δεν επιτρέπετε. Οταν φτάνουν στα λιμάνια σου χτυπάνε τη πόρτα της καμπίνας για να επιστρέψεις το κλειδί. Πολύ σωστά όσα λές πάντως φίλε και με βρίσκεις σύμφωνο απόλυτα.

----------


## vinman

> Απ'οσο γνωρίζω δεν επιτρέπετε. Οταν φτάνουν στα λιμάνια σου χτυπάνε τη πόρτα της καμπίνας για να επιστρέψεις το κλειδί. Πολύ σωστά όσα λές πάντως φίλε και με βρίσκεις σύμφωνο απόλυτα.


Αν δεν έχουν ημερήσιο δρομολόγιο σε αφήνουν εώς τις 8 στην καμπίνα και μάλιστα στην τραπεζαρία σερβίρουν και πρωινό μέχρι και τις 9 για όσους επιβάτες θέλουν.. :Wink: 
Αρκεί βέβαια να μην έχεις αυτοκίνητο στο γκαράζ... :Very Happy:

----------


## villy

Σε γενικές γραμμές το ωράριο είναι ικανοποιητικότατο. Αν μάλιστα πας νωρίς και εξασφαλίσεις θέση για το ιχ σου πίσω που να μην ενοχλείς, μπορείς να κοιμηθείς όσο θέλεις. Μια φορά εγώ έκατσα αν θυμάμαι καλά έως τις 09.15.
Μια χαρά!

----------


## Thanasis89

Θα συμφωνήσω κι εγώ μαζί σας παιδιά ! Για όσους δεν έχουν να προλάβουν ΚΤΕΛ και τρένα είναι ιδανικό να κοιμηθούν μέχρι τις 8. Πιστέψτε με πολύ βάρβαρο το 5.30 πρωι. :shock: Να 'ναι καλά κυρίως τα παιδιά (πλήρωμα) που κάνουν υπομονή για να είμαστε εμείς πιο άνετοι. Κάνουν φιλότιμες προσπάθειες ! Μπράβο τους !

----------


## heraklion

> Για όσους δεν έχουν να προλάβουν ΚΤΕΛ και τρένα


Θανάση, δεν έχει τρένα η Κρήτη. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Thanasis89

Στην Αθήνα φίλε μου ! ΟΣΕ για την υπόλοιπη Ελλάδα.  :Wink:

----------


## giannisk88

Δεν το γνώριζα αυτό παιδιά.
Εγώ θυμάμαι όπως είπα και νωρίτερα σε κάθε ταξίδι ειδικά προς Πειραιά και όταν φτάναμε μας χτυπούσαν τη πόρτα να επιστρέψουμε το κλειδί. Εννοώ για τις Μινωικές. Για ΑΝΕΚ δε γνωρίζω.

----------


## heraklion

Θα διαφωνήσω ότι χτυπάνε την πόρτα. :Very Happy: 
Απλός κάνουνε μερικές ανακοινώσεις από τα μεγάφωνα για να επστραφεί το κλειδί στν reception. :Cool:

----------


## giannisk88

> Θα διαφωνήσω ότι χτυπάνε την πόρτα.
> Απλός κάνουνε μερικές ανακοινώσεις από τα μεγάφωνα για να επστραφεί το κλειδί στν reception.


Οκ τότε ήταν φαντάσματα και χτυπούσαν. :Very Happy: 
Τελος του off-topic.

----------


## mike_rodos

> Θα διαφωνήσω ότι χτυπάνε την πόρτα.
> Απλός κάνουνε μερικές ανακοινώσεις από τα μεγάφωνα για να επστραφεί το κλειδί στν reception.


Εμένα προσωπικά στην ΑΝΕΚ (ΚΡΗΤΗ ΙΙ) έτυχε να με πάρει ο ύπνος για τα καλά και μου χτύπησαν την πόρτα στις 07:30.  :Razz:

----------


## manosandr

Παιδιά, μήπως ξέρουμε οι τιμές πώς θα διαμορφωθούν στη νέα γραμμή;

Θεωρώ ότι θα ήταν πολύ θετικό βήμα ένα ημερήσιο δρομολόγιο και από Ηράκλειο προς Πειραιά. Αλλά προφανώς το δέλεαρ των φορτηγών, που πρέπει να είναι πρωί στον Πειραιά, δεν αφήνει τέτοιες καινοτομίες...

----------


## hsw

Ανεκτέλεστο στις 29/03 το δρομολόγιο του Φαιστός για Ηράκλειο σύμφωνα με το open seas. Επίσης στις 03/04 το Κνωσός θα εκτελέσει ημερήσιο δρομολόγιο από Πειραιά στις 09:00 (άφιξη 17:30) όπως επίσης και το Φαιστός στις 07/04 με ίδιες ώρες. Στις 11/04 και 15/04 ημερήσιο και πάλι για το Κνωσός και το Φαιστός αντίστοιχα με αναχώρηση στις 11:00 αυτή τη φορά και ίδια ώρα άφιξης. Και όλα αυτά με το Superfast να αναχωρεί κάθε μέρα στις 15:30 και τα Κρήτη εναλλάξ στις 20:30 (τα γνωστά)... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Τόση κίνηση το Πάσχα στο Ηράκλειο; Στις 18/04 όμως, μόνο το κόκκινο θα φύγει από τον Πειραιά και στις 19/04 μαζί με το Κνωσός στις συνηθισμένες τους ώρες. Ημερήσιο και πάλι για τα παλάτια στις 21/04 για το Κνωσός και στις 25/04 και 26/04 για το Φαιστός. Ώρες και πάλι 11:00 αναχώρηση και 17:30 άφιξη.
Όλα αυτά σύμφωνα με το open seas.

----------


## hsw

Στις 03/04 το Φαιστός θα φύγει στις 10:00 για Πειραιά (άφιξη στις 18:30) και θα περάσει από τα Χανιά (12:30-13:00) και το ίδιο θα κάνει το Κνωσός στις 07/04. Επίσης το Φαιστός στις 11/04 και το Κνωσός στις 15/04 και 16/04 θα φύγουν από το Ηράκλειο στις 11:00 με ενδιάμεσο προορισμό τα Χανιά (13:15-13:45) και θα φτάσσουν στον Πειραιά στις 19:00. Στις 18/04 δεν θα φύγει κανένα πλοίο από το Ηράκλειο εκτός από το Superfast και στις 19/04 δεν θα φύγει το Κρήτη. Το Φαιστός στις 21/04 και το Κνωσός στις 25/04 και στις 26/04 θα φύγουν από το Ηράκλειο κάνοντας το συνηθισμένο ημερήσιο 11:00-17:30...
όλα αυτά είναι σύμφωνα με το open seas.

----------


## captain 83

Οι προσεγγίσεις στα Χανιά αφορούν τις μαθητικές εκδρομές. Ίσως να δούμε να κάνουν και κανένα δρομολόγιο προς Ρόδο.

----------


## mike_rodos

> Οι προσεγγίσεις στα Χανιά αφορούν τις μαθητικές εκδρομές. Ίσως να δούμε να κάνουν και κανένα δρομολόγιο προς Ρόδο.


Προς Ρόδο δύσκολο! γιατί έχει βάλει πλέον η blue star ferries 3 καράβια! ενώ παλαιώτερα είχε μόνο 1...

----------


## ndimitr93

> Ίσως να δούμε να κάνουν και κανένα δρομολόγιο προς Ρόδο.


Για Ρόδο αποκλείεται....όπως ειπώθηκε υπάρχουν 3 καράβια για εκει...εδω στα Χανιά το καθιερωμένο είναι κάθε χρόνο να μας επισκέπτονται τα παλάτια, αφού σε δρομολόγια στα Χανιά δεν θα τα δούμε!!!

----------


## captain 83

> Προς Ρόδο δύσκολο! γιατί έχει βάλει πλέον η blue star ferries 3 καράβια! ενώ παλαιώτερα είχε μόνο 1...


Πέρυσι είχε και τον ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑ. Δεν ήταν μόνο του το 2.

----------


## mike_rodos

> Πέρυσι είχε και τον ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑ. Δεν ήταν μόνο του το 2.


Το ξέρω αλλά μιλάω για παλαιότερα έτη που ερχόταν και η MINOAN... 2004 - 2006, κυρίως μετά το κλείσιμο της DANE

----------


## profitis

> Οι προσεγγίσεις στα Χανιά αφορούν τις μαθητικές εκδρομές. Ίσως να δούμε να κάνουν και κανένα δρομολόγιο προς Ρόδο.


Κανονικούς επιβατες θα πάρουν τα παλατια απο τα Χανια, εκτος των μαθητικων εκδρομών; Περυσι φίλος μου ειχε ανέβει με το δρομολογιο που ητανε για τις εκδρομες και ελπίζω να ισχύει και φετος...

----------


## theofilos-ship



----------


## Naias II

Λοιπόν μιας και σήμερα ανακοινώθηκαν οι τιμές της Superfast, ας κάνουμε μια σύγκριση για να βγάλουμε τα συμπεράσματά μας:

*Superfast Ferries:* 36 ευρώ και με αυτοκίνητο 87 ευρώ 
Χρόνος ταξιδιού: 6,5 ώρες

*Minoan Lines*: 37 ευρώ και με αυτοκίνητο 88 ευρώ 
Χρόνος ταξιδιού: 7,5 ώρες

*Anek Lines*: 32 ευρώ και με αυτοκίνητο 86 ευρώ 
 Χρόνος ταξιδιού: 8,5 ώρες

----------


## eytyhis128

Η διαφορα ειναι στα 5 ευρω με πιο φθηνη την ΑΝΕΚ, για εναν επαγγελματια που ταξιδευει συχνα θα το σκεφτη.

----------


## marioskef

O επαγγελματίας που ταξιδεύει συχνά δεν θα ταξιδεψει deck (32)...
Θα έχει την καμπινούλα του αν δεν παει με αεροπλάνο...

----------


## lissos

> Με προορισμό το Ηράκλειο Κρήτης από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά βάζει πλώρη από σήμερα το βράδυ το επιβατηγό οχηματαγωγό Superfast ΧΙΙ της Attica Group, του ομίλου της MIG.
> 
> 
> 
> Το Superfast XII κατασκευάστηκε το 2002 και μπορεί να μεταφέρει 1.640 επιβάτες και 650 ΙΧ ή 110 φορτηγά και 100 ΙΧ. Διαθέτει 198 καμπίνες και 714 κρεβλαταια. Αναπτύσσει ταχύτητα 30 μιλίων την ώρα και θα πραγματοποιεί δύο δρομολόγια ημερησίως από Πειραιά, στις 15:30 με ώρα άφιξης στο Ηράκλειο τις 10 το βράδυ. Από το Ηράκλειο θα αναχωρεί στις 11.45 μ.μ. με ώρα άφιξης στον Πειραιά τις 6.15 το πρωί. Η διάρκεια του ταξιδιού θα είναι 6 ώρες και 30 λεπτά. 
> 
>  Στις γραμμές της Κρήτης διακινούνται σε ετήσια βάση περίπου 390.000 ΙΧ,, 200.000 φορτηγά και 2,5 εκατομμύρια. επιβάτες, οι οποίοι εξυπηρετούνται σήμερα από έξι πλοία (τέσσερα ανήκουν στην ΑΝΕΚ και δύο στη Minoan Lines). Στη γραμμή του Ηρακλείου μόνον διακινήθηκαν πέρυσι, περίπου 1.400.000 επιβάτες, 230.000 ΙΧ και 145.000 φορτηγά.
> 
> *Την Πέμπτη το πρωι θα δοθεί συνέντευξη Τύπου από την διοίκηση της Attica Group, παρουσία του αντιπροέδρου της μητρικής εταιρίας Marfin Invesment Group Ανδρέα Βγενόπουλου*.



troktiko blog

----------


## papagiannis

ακουστικε απο ατομα των μινωικων οτι τα μεσημεριανα θα αλλαξουν και θα πανε 14.30 και τα βραδυνα 23.00 περιμενουμε εξελιξεις κυριως προς τα μεσα με τελη μαιου

----------


## Leo

Προφανώς τα Παλάτια έχουνε "σφιχτεί" απο τον ανταγωνισμό περισσότερο απο την Ανεκ γιατί είναι η δεύτερη κίνηση αλλάγής που κάνουν μετά την είσοδο της Σουπερφάστ στην γραμμή.....

----------


## nikosdet

> Προφανώς τα Παλάτια έχουνε "σφιχτεί" απο τον ανταγωνισμό περισσότερο απο την Ανεκ γιατί είναι η δεύτερη κίνηση αλλάγής που κάνουν μετά την είσοδο της Σουπερφάστ στην γραμμή.....


Δε νομίζω περισσότερο από την Ανεκ, απλώς η ανεκ δεν έχει τη δυνατότητα να παίξει και πολύ με τις ώρες. Τα παλάτια μπορούν να ανταγωνιστούν με τα κόκκινα τόσο από ποιότητα όσο και από ταχύτητα, ενώ η ανέκ ανταγωνίζεται τους δύο με βάση την τιμή.

Γι'αυτό βέβαια είναι λογικό το κόκκινο να κλέψει περισσότερους από τις μινωικές σε σχέση με την ανέκ, καθώς αυτός που δε θα έδινε λίγα παραπάνω χρήματα για ποιότητα και ταχύτητα στις μινωικές δε θα το δώσει και στη μιγ.

Είναι βέβαια νωρίς να βγουν συμπεράσματα. Αφενός δεν έχουμε καν επίσημα στοιχεία κίνησης κι αφετέρου και να τα είχαμε δε θα ήταν πολύ αξιόπιστα, καθώς -προσωπικά- αναμένω στην αρχή να ταξιδέψουν αρκετοί με τα κόκκινα ώστε να το δουν κι αυτό το πλοίο. Βάλε και τις όποιες διορθωτικές κινήσεις, καλή ώρα οι ώρες αναχώρησης και η διάρκεια του ταξιδιού. Επίσης μη ξεχνάμε ότι μιλάμε για τη βάση των μινωικών...

¶σχετο ( :Wink:  αλλά στα παλάτια δουλεύουν πλέον οι κυλιόμενες σκάλες και στην άφιξη, πράγμα που συνέβαινε σπάνια μέχρι τώρα.

----------


## hsw

Να διορθώσω το φίλο Leo ότι σε περίπτωση που τα παλάτια αναχωρούν στις 23:00, θα είναι η τρίτη αλλαγή από τις Μινωικές, καθώς αρχικά αντί για 21:00 αναχωρούσαν 21:30 και τώρα αναχωρούν στις 22:00. Όσο για την ΑΝΕΚ, έχει κάνει κι αυτή κάποιες προσπάθειες (άστοχες όμως κατά τη γνώμη μου) αφού τα πλοία της αναχωρούν μισή ώρα μετά απ'ότι παλιά, δηλαδή στις 21:00

----------


## MILTIADIS

η ΑΝΕΚ ουτως η αλλως δεν εχει περιθωρια αλλαγων λογω ταχυτητας των πλοιων.

----------


## Leo

> Να διορθώσω το φίλο Leo ότι σε περίπτωση που τα παλάτια αναχωρούν στις 23:00, θα είναι η τρίτη αλλαγή από τις Μινωικές, καθώς αρχικά αντί για 21:00 αναχωρούσαν 21:30 και τώρα αναχωρούν στις 22:00. Όσο για την ΑΝΕΚ, έχει κάνει κι αυτή κάποιες προσπάθειες (άστοχες όμως κατά τη γνώμη μου) αφού τα πλοία της αναχωρούν μισή ώρα μετά απ'ότι παλιά, δηλαδή στις 21:00



Σωστός, είναι όντως η τρίτη αλλαγή όπως το επισημαίνεις. Ευχαρσιτώ!

----------


## nikosdet

> Να διορθώσω το φίλο Leo ότι σε περίπτωση που τα παλάτια αναχωρούν στις 23:00, θα είναι η τρίτη αλλαγή από τις Μινωικές, καθώς αρχικά αντί για 21:00 αναχωρούσαν 21:30 και τώρα αναχωρούν στις 22:00. Όσο για την ΑΝΕΚ, έχει κάνει κι αυτή κάποιες προσπάθειες (άστοχες όμως κατά τη γνώμη μου) αφού τα πλοία της αναχωρούν μισή ώρα μετά απ'ότι παλιά, δηλαδή στις 21:00


Παραβλέπετε όμως το γεγονός ότι με εξαίρεση μόνο το 2008, κάθε χρόνο από όταν ήρθαν τα παλάτια τέτοια εποχή άλλαζε η ώρα αναχώρησης! Έτσι λοιπόν πήγαινε στις 22:00 (περίοδος Πάσχα-Οκτώβρης), πρόπερσι το πήγαν 21:30 και πέρυσι το άφησαν 21:00. Φέτος λοιπόν πειραματίστηκαν με βάση το τι είχαν κάνει παλαιότερα (21:30 και 22:00 και προφανώς σε τεστ εβδομάδας προτίμησαν να αλλάξουν το δρομολόγιο για τις 22:00) και αν ισχύει αυτό που λέει ο φίλος ίσως ο ανταγωνισμός να οδηγήσει σε ένα πραγματικά νέο δεδομένο (καθώς και τα πλοία της ΑΝΕΚ άλλαζαν σε 21:00 για το ίδιο διάστημα).

Βέβαια, για να είμαι ειλικρινής, όσον αφορά στη διάρκεια του ταξιδιού νομίζω ότι παλαιότερα όταν τα παλάτια έφευγαν 22:00 έφταναν ανάλογα το καλοκαίρι κυρίως στις 5:30 και λιγότερο (δύο καλοκαίρια αν δεν κάνω λάθος) στις 5:00 που φτάνει τώρα (6:00 δε θυμάμαι κανένα καλοκαίρι να φτάνει, διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος).

Ξέρετε πότε θα έχουμε τα πρώτα στοιχεία κίνησης; Ακούγεται τίποτα για το τι παίζει (αν είναι ευχαριστημένες οι εταιρείες κτλ - όχι τι λένε δημόσια);

----------


## stelios

Σύμφωνα με πληροφόριες που έχω το SF πηγαίνει ικανοποιητίκα κάθως έχει περίπου 400 επιβάτες τις καθημέρινες ενώ "πιάνει" 700-800 τις Παρασκεύες/Κυριάκες..
Η MINOAN τώρα δεν έχει χάσει σημαντικό μερίδιο, κάθως κινείται πάνω-κάτω στους 1000 επιβάτες..
Θα επανέλθω με περισσότερες info, και για φορτηγά.

----------


## nikosdet

> Σύμφωνα με πληροφόριες που έχω το SF πηγαίνει ικανοποιητίκα κάθως έχει περίπου 400 επιβάτες τις καθημέρινες ενώ "πιάνει" 700-800 τις Παρασκεύες/Κυριάκες..
> Η MINOAN τώρα δεν έχει χάσει σημαντικό μερίδιο, κάθως κινείται πάνω-κάτω στους 1000 επιβάτες..
> Θα επανέλθω με περισσότερες info, και για φορτηγά.


Μάλιστα, ενδιαφέρουσες πληροφορίες, ευχαριστούμε!
Για τα φορτηγά χωρίς να γνωρίζω τίποτα, εικάζω ότι τα κόκκινα δε θα έφεραν κάποια ιδιαίτερη αλλαγή καθώς προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι τα ωράρια τους δε βολεύουν τα φορτηγά. Δε βρίσκω νόημα να φτάσει ένα φορτηγό στο Ηράκλειο στις 10 το βράδυ, ενώ προτιμούν να φτάνουν Πειραιά το νωρίτερο δυνατό για να μην μπλέκουν στην κίνηση της Αθήνας, ιδίως όσα φεύγουν εκτός Αθήνας. Τώρα τα νούμερα θα δείξουν αν ευσταθούν οι σκέψεις μου!

----------


## meco

> Μάλιστα, ενδιαφέρουσες πληροφορίες, ευχαριστούμε!
> Για τα φορτηγά χωρίς να γνωρίζω τίποτα, εικάζω ότι τα κόκκινα δε θα έφεραν κάποια ιδιαίτερη αλλαγή καθώς προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι τα ωράρια τους δε βολεύουν τα φορτηγά. Δε βρίσκω νόημα να φτάσει ένα φορτηγό στο Ηράκλειο στις 10 το βράδυ, ενώ προτιμούν να φτάνουν Πειραιά το νωρίτερο δυνατό για να μην μπλέκουν στην κίνηση της Αθήνας, ιδίως όσα φεύγουν εκτός Αθήνας. Τώρα τα νούμερα θα δείξουν αν ευσταθούν οι σκέψεις μου!


Οι σκέψεις σου είναι σωστές πάντως.

----------


## andreas4

Σε «μητέρα των μαχών» εξελίσσεται το νέο μοίρασμα της τράπουλας στην πιο κερδοφόρα γραμμή της ελληνικής ακτοπλοΐας, μετά την κάθοδο του ομίλου Attica στο Ηράκλειο της Κρήτης.

Οι τρεις ισχυροί παίκτες της ακτοπλοΐας(Μινωικές Γραμμές, ΑΝΕΚ και Attica) «συνωστίζονται» από τον περασμένο Μάρτιο στη γραμμή Πειραιάς-Ηράκλειο, δίνοντας μάχη μεριδίων για την τελική επικράτηση. Παρά άλλωστε τον μεγάλο όγκο επιβατικής και εμπορευματικής κίνησης στη δρομολογιακή αυτή γραμμή, η αξία της οποίας ανέρχεται σε 120 εκατ. ευρώ ετησίως, δύσκολα μπορούν να διατηρηθούν τρεις εταιρείες, όπως χαρακτηριστικά επισημαίνουν στο Capital.gr παράγοντες της αγοράς.

Αν και δεν ξεπερνάει τους δύο μήνες η παρουσία της Attica στη Κρήτη, η «έκρηξη» του ανταγωνισμού στην αγορά αυτή δημιούργησε κιόλας τις πρώτες ανατροπές. Ανατροπές που έχουν να κάνουν με μεταβολές στη κατανομή της πίτας στη γραμμή της Κρήτης.

Σύμφωνα με διασταυρωμένα στοιχεία της αγοράς, το Superfast ΧΙΙ του ομίλου Attica κατάφερε μέσα στο διάστημα των δύο περίπου μηνών να αποκτήσει μερίδιο στην επιβατική κίνηση που φέρνει την Attica έστω και οριακά στη δεύτερη θέση, μπροστά από την ΑΝΕΚ. Στην πρώτη θέση με μεγάλη διαφορά από τον δεύτερο συνεχίζουν να βρίσκονται οι Μινωικές Γραμμές. Συγκεκριμένα, τα μερίδια αγοράς στη γραμμή Πειραιάς-Ηράκλειο στην επιβατική κίνηση είναι 55% για τις Μινωικές Γραμμές, 23% για την Attica και 22% για την ΑΝΕΚ.

Βέβαια, η εικόνα είναι πολύ διαφορετική στο επίπεδο της μεταφοράς φορτηγών οχημάτων που είναι και το πλέον κερδοφόρο, με την ΑΝΕΚ να κατέχει την πρώτη θέση έστω και οριακά, ενώ το μερίδιο της Attica παραμένει στα χαμηλά επίπεδα της τάξεως του 10%, με ανοδικές όμως τάσεις. Στα ΙΧ αυτοκίνητα, το μερίδιο της Attica είναι σαφώς μεγαλύτερο ξεπερνώντας το 20% της αγοράς, αλλά παραμένει στη τρίτη θέση πίσω από την ΑΝΕΚ.

Για τις Μινωικές Γραμμές που η γραμμή Πειραιάς-Ηράκλειο είναι το παραδοσιακό της «κάστρο», όντας ανέκαθεν ο μεγάλος κυρίαρχος στην αγορά αυτή, η απώλεια έστω και μικρού μεριδίου σε τόσο σύντομο μάλιστα διάστημα, δεν θα μπορούσε παρά να σημάνει συναγερμό στη διοίκηση της εταιρείας. Προχώρησαν μάλιστα σε δύο κινήσεις. Πέραν των καθημερινών βραδινών αναχωρήσεων, οι ώρες μάλιστα των οποίων τροποποιήθηκαν(από 22:00 σε 22:45), η εταιρεία αποφάσισε να προσθέσει ένα επιπλέον δρομολόγιο κάθε Παρασκευή και Κυριακή, το οποίο θα είναι ημερήσιο. Μάλιστα, το πλοίο των Μινωικών Γραμμών θα αναχωρεί την Παρασκευή 1,5 ώρα νωρίτερα από το Superfast και 3,5 ώρες νωρίτερα την Κυριακή.

Μια ενέργεια με την οποία η κρητική εταιρεία θέλει προφανώς να «ψαλιδίσει» τα μερίδια που έχει αποκτήσει μέχρι σήμερα η Attica.

Στην Attica πάντως εμφανίζονται ικανοποιημένοι από την μέχρι τώρα πορεία του Superfast 12. Υψηλόβαθμο στέλεχος της εταιρείας ανάφερε ότι μέσα σε διάστημα δύο μηνών έχουν καταφέρει, όσα είχε πετύχει η εταιρεία στα Χανιά μετά από παρουσία εκεί ενός ολόκληρου χρόνου.

Το πώς θα εξελιχθεί η «μάχη της Κρήτης» παραμένει άγνωστο προς το παρών για όλους, αν και πολλοί συμφωνούν στο ότι όλα θα κριθούν φέτος το καλοκαίρι.

Πάντως, ο έντονος αυτός ανταγωνισμός μεταξύ των εταιρειών λειτουργεί χωρίς αμφιβολία προς όφελος των ταξιδιωτών, καθώς είναι γεγονός -όπως μας αναφέρουν στελέχη εταιρειών- ότι φέτος υπάρχουν περισσότερες προσφορές και χαμηλότερες τιμές σε σχέση με πέρυσι στο δρομολόγιο Πειραιάς-Ηράκλειο.  	 	 πηγή: capital.gr

----------


## moutsokwstas

αυτο που γραφω το αναφερω με καθε επιφυλαξη, επαναλαμβανω με καθε επιφυλαξη. σημερα ειχα κατεβει για δουλεια στο ρεντη και ειχα παει σε μεταφορικη εταιρεια που δραστηροποιειται στην ροδο αλλα και στο ηρακλειο. μπαινοντας μεσα βρηκα εναν νεαρο κουστουμερισμενο με φακελο η χαρτοφυλακα, ο οποοος συνομιλουσε με την υπευθυνη της μεταφορικης. λογω προσωπικου πιεσμενου χρονου, ο κυριος αυτος ανεφερε τα χαρακτηριστικα του superfast (ετος κατασκευης, χωρητικοτητα, ταχυτητα)ανεφερε τις μινωικες. ηθελα να μπω στην κουβεντα αλλα λογω πιεσης χρονου εφυγα. σαν κατι να μου λεει οτι η εταιρεια ξεκινησε επαφες με τις μεταφορικες εταιρειες και παρουσιαση ενος business plan ας το πουμε. γιατι οχι, ο καθενας χρησιμοποιει καθε μεσο για να εδραιωθει και νε παρει μεριδια, μιλαμε για επιχειρησεις με αποσκοπο και το κερδος. επαναλαμβανω την ειδηση αυτη, τη μεταφερω με καθε επιφυλαξη, ευελπιστω την επομενη φορα να μαθω περισσοτερα.

----------


## MILTIADIS

> αυτο που γραφω το αναφερω με καθε επιφυλαξη, επαναλαμβανω με καθε επιφυλαξη. σημερα ειχα κατεβει για δουλεια στο ρεντη και ειχα παει σε μεταφορικη εταιρεια που δραστηροποιειται στην ροδο αλλα και στο ηρακλειο. μπαινοντας μεσα βρηκα εναν νεαρο κουστουμερισμενο με φακελο η χαρτοφυλακα, ο οποοος συνομιλουσε με την υπευθυνη της μεταφορικης. λογω προσωπικου πιεσμενου χρονου, ο κυριος αυτος ανεφερε τα χαρακτηριστικα του superfast (ετος κατασκευης, χωρητικοτητα, ταχυτητα)ανεφερε τις μινωικες. ηθελα να μπω στην κουβεντα αλλα λογω πιεσης χρονου εφυγα. σαν κατι να μου λεει οτι η εταιρεια ξεκινησε επαφες με τις μεταφορικες εταιρειες και παρουσιαση ενος business plan ας το πουμε. γιατι οχι, ο καθενας χρησιμοποιει καθε μεσο για να εδραιωθει και νε παρει μεριδια, μιλαμε για επιχειρησεις με αποσκοπο και το κερδος. επαναλαμβανω την ειδηση αυτη, τη μεταφερω με καθε επιφυλαξη, ευελπιστω την επομενη φορα να μαθω περισσοτερα.


 κατι αναλογο μου εχουν μεταφερει 2-3 ατομα οτι γινεται και σε μεταφορικες στα χανια.

----------


## scoufgian

δικαιωμα της καθε ακτοπλοικης εταιριας, να προσπαθει να προβληθει και να διαφημιστει, για να μπορεσει να αυξησει το μεριδιο της, στην αγορα.απο τη στιγμη που ειναι και σωστη αυτη η διαφημιση και δεν προκαλει αθεμιτο ανταγωνισμο, εγω ειμαι μαζι τους.  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Leo

> δικαιωμα της καθε ακτοπλοικης εταιριας, να προσπαθει να προβληθει και να διαφημιστει, για να μπορεσει να αυξησει το μεριδιο της, στην αγορα.απο τη στιγμη που ειναι και σωστη αυτη η διαφημιση και δεν προκαλει αθεμιτο ανταγωνισμο, εγω ειμαι μαζι τους.


Αυτό είναι σωστό. Πελάτες δεν φέρνει μόνο μια προσφορά μειωμένων τιμών, αλλά και όλη η διαδικασία που την λένε marketing.

----------


## moutsokwstas

αν κατσεις με τα χερια δεμενα σε οτιδηποτε κι αν κανεις, το εχασες το ματς απο τα αποδυτηρια. η μαχη εχει αρχισει για τα καλα και μακαρι να ωφεληθουμε ολοι μας.

----------


## A.Peggy

παιδια μπορειτε να με πληροφορησετε ποσο κοστιζει ενα οικονομικο εισητηριο απο Πειραια -Ηρακλειο;Ευχαριστω :Smile:

----------


## Trakman

http://www.anek.gr/
http://www.minoan.gr/index.asp?a_id=43
http://www.superfast.com/site/splash.asp

Εδώ θα βρείς την απάντηση

----------


## A.Peggy

ευχαριστω για την αμεση απάντηση και συγγνωμη για τη συγχηση που σας δημιουργησα με τα μηνυματα  :Smile:

----------


## MILTIADIS

παιδια πως παει η κινηση απο/προς ηρακλειο??το καλοκαιρι φευγει και δεν εχουμε πει τιποτα ακομα για το τι μελλει γενεσθαι με τους τρεις παικτες! :Wink:

----------


## Tsikalos

Τον Ιούνιο του 2009 ταξίδεψα και με τις 3 εταιρίες.
Ένα βραδυνό Μινωϊκές ενα βραδυνό ΑΝΕκ , ένα μεσημεριανό  σαββάτου superfast και ένα πρωϊνο 1 Ιουλίου 2009.
Στα βραδινά έκανε σημαντική διαφορά τα γκρουπ, ΚΑΠΗ νομίζω που και το ένα και το άλλο πλοίο είχαν. ¨Ετσι είχαν κόσμο.
Το μεσημερια΄νο superfast είχε κάμποσο κόσμο αλλά σχετικά άδειο γκαράζ. Ήταν όμως πολύ άνετα.
Το πρωινό των ΜΙΝΩΙΚΩΝ ήταν fullειδικά μέχρι να πάνε κάποιο στις καμπίνες τους. ¨ηταν και το τελυταίοτ αξίδι που έκανα, μάλλον άδειες κτλ, οπότε κόσμο είχε.
Πάντως ο ανταγωνισμός έφερε εκπτώσεις. 99Ε όλα αυτά τα ταξίδια  τα 2 με καμπίνα και το 1 με ΑΝΕκ δώρο γιατί είχα συμπληρώσει 5.

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα στο ερώτημα

----------


## MILTIADIS

και μετα τη διαπιστωση και του φιλου tsikalos να και κατι ακομα που μας ενδιαφερει..http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=9183

----------


## villy

ΑΝΕΚ & ΜΙΝΟΑΝ κρατούν καλά στην Ηρακλειώτικη μάχη!
http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=1753

----------


## papagiannis

δυστηχως τα ποσοστα επαληθευονται η κινηση του superfastXII σημερα 
ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ-ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ 
ΕΠΙΒΑΤΕΣ 620 ΙΧ 108 ΚΑΙ ΔΙΚΥΚΛΑ 10 ΦΟΡΤΗΓΑ 26
ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ-ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ 
ΕΠΙΒΑΤΕΣ 485 ΙΧ 100 ΔΙΚΥΚΛΑ 15 ΚΑΙ ΦΟΡΤΗΓΑ 16  

Καλη κινηση στο γκαραζ αλλα απο επιβατες τιποτα δυστηχως 

επισης το AIDAVITA Με 1497 επιβατες

το ΚΡΗΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ ΗΡΘΑΝ ΜΕ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΟΣΜΟ

----------


## MILTIADIS

> δυστηχως τα ποσοστα επαληθευονται η κινηση του superfastXII σημερα 
> ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ-ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ 
> ΕΠΙΒΑΤΕΣ 620 ΙΧ 108 ΚΑΙ ΔΙΚΥΚΛΑ 10 ΦΟΡΤΗΓΑ 26
> ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ-ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ 
> ΕΠΙΒΑΤΕΣ 485 ΙΧ 100 ΔΙΚΥΚΛΑ 15 ΚΑΙ ΦΟΡΤΗΓΑ 16 
> 
> Καλη κινηση στο γκαραζ αλλα απο επιβατες τιποτα δυστηχως 
> 
> επισης το AIDAVITA Με 1497 επιβατες
> ...


 που σαι ρε παπαγιαννη εξαφανισμενος τοσο καιρο και μας εχει αφησει ανενημερωτους?! :Wink:  :Very Happy: ευχαριστουμε πολυ και να μας την λες συχνοτερα την κινηση αν δεν ειναι κοπος.. :Wink: να σαι καλα!

----------


## papagiannis

αστα να πανε πολυ τρεξιμο δουλεια !!! 

Εκτακτη προσεγγηση του ΚΡΗΤΗ ΙΙ σαντορινη προβλεπομενη ωρα αφιξης 3.20
ωρα αφιξης στο ηρακλειο κατα της 7.30

Για να μπουν τα πραγματα στην θεση ειναι η επιβατες που εχουν κοψει εισητηριο με το MEGA JET οποτε παλι την πορτοκαλαδα ειπιε το ΚΡΗΤΗ

Η κινηση του  SUPERFAST XII επιβατες 627 ix 116 φορτηγα 8  δικυκλα 12

----------


## papagiannis

η βραδυνη κινηση του κοκκινου 
1173 επιβατες 217ix 21φορτηγα  και 48μοτο μια χαρα

----------


## papagiannis

η βραδυνη κινηση του κοκκινου 
  821επιβατες 148ix 29φορτηγα 2λεωφορεια  και 25μοτο μια χαρα

----------


## Leo

Η κίνηση της γραμμής φαντάζομαι δεν έιναι μόνο το κόκκινο, έτσι δεν είναι? Η θα αναφέρουμε όλα τα πλοία ή δεν έχει νόημα να λέμε κάθε μέρα πόσους πήρε μόνο το κόκκινο, σε αυτό το θέμα.

----------


## +επιβάτης

> η βραδυνη κινηση του κοκκινου 
> 821επιβατες 148ix 29φορτηγα 2λεωφορεια και 25μοτο μια χαρα


 Φίλε Papagiannis κι εγώ Ολυμπιακός είμαι αλλά δεν κάνω έτσι!!!

----------


## nikosdet

> ΑΝΕΚ & ΜΙΝΟΑΝ κρατούν καλά στην Ηρακλειώτικη μάχη!
> http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=1753


Πολύ αποτυχημένος ο τίτλος του άρθρου όμως φίλε! Προδιαθέτεις για κάτι που απλά.. ΔΕΝ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ!
Όταν λες δύσκολος καιρός για πρίγκηπες κι από δίπλα το ΑΝΕΚ εναντίον Μινωικές (που έχουν ως σήμα τον Πρίγκηπα) είναι σαν να λες ότι οι Μινωικές ζορίζονται! Το άρθρο όμως, όπως και η πραγματικότητα, αναφέρεται στο ότι οι εν λόγω 2 εταιρείες έχουν καταφέρει να κρατήσουν πάρα πολύ καλά στη γραμμή έναντι των κόκκινων! Και μάλιστα οι Μινωικές έχουν 65% έναντι 20% της ΑΝΕΚ, ενώ η ΑΝΕΚ έχει μικρό προβάδισμα στα φορτηγά (44% έναντι 41%).

----------


## papagiannis

καλα ειναι με τα καλα τους αυτοι στο piraeus traffic ειχανε κανα 40 λεπτο το knossos pallas na περιμενει απεξω μα πανε καλα η ανθρωποι? κανανε το ημερησιο βραδυνο?

----------


## nikosdet

Σύμφωνα με τις ανακοινώσεις των εταιρειών για τα οικονομικά αποτελέσματα α' εξαμήνου, τα μερίδια έχουν ως εξής:

Οι Μινωικές έχοντας το α' εξάμηνο το 39,5% των ταξιδιών πέτυχαν:
*61,7%* σε επιβάτες,
*58,7%* σε ΙΧ και
*44,7%* σε φορτηγά.

Η Superfast έχοντας το 30% των συνολικών δρομολογίων (από 12 Μάρτη που ξεκίνησε) πέτυχε:
*24%* σε επιβάτες,
*21%* σε ΙΧ και
*14%* σε φορτηγά.

 Στα αποτελέσματα της η ΑΝΕΚ δεν ανακοίνωσε μερίδια όπως οι άλλες 2 εταιρείες. Πάντως δεν μπορούν να βγουν επακριβώς τα μερίδια της από τα μερίδια των 2 πρώτων γιατί αυτά της ΣΦ αφορά το διάστημα 12/3-30/6.

Επιπρόσθετα, σύμφωνα με ανακοίνωση των Μινωικών, κατά τους δύο πρώτους μήνες του β' εξαμήνου (δηλαδή Ιούλιο-Αύγουστος που είναι και οι πλέον σημαντικοί) σημειώνεται περαιτέρω αύξηση τόσο στη διακίνηση επιβατών όσο και Ι.Χ. αυτοκινήτων.
Συγκεκριμένα (από άλλη πηγή) τον Ιούλιο τα μερίδια (για ΙΧ δε βρήκα) ήταν:
*Μινωικές*:   65% σε επιβάτες και  41% σε φορτηγά
*Superfast*:  15% σε επιβάτες κι επίσης 15% σε φορτηγά
*ΑΝΕΚ*:  20% σε επιβάτες και 44% σε φορτηγά

----------


## Tsikalos

Χρειάστηκε την τετάρτη να ανέβω αυθημερόν Αθήνα.
Αρχικά το σχέδιο ήταν να πάω Τρίτη και να φευγα Δευτέρα από Χανια.
Είχα κάνει και σχετική κράτηση. Κάτι το ανέτρεψε και γύρισα ηράκλειο κι έφυγα από κει.
Μιας που είχα αποφασίσει να χρησιμοποιήσω ΑΝΕΚ, το κράτησα κι έτσι έκοψα εισητήριο για να πάω και να ρθω με το ΚΡΗΤΗ Ι. Στο αλε ρετούρ 6.5 Ευρώ μικρότερο από τα παλάτια με καμπίνα. Ο εργάτης της γραμμής.
Και στα δύο μου ταξίδια το γκαράζ ήταν γεμάτο φορτηγά τουλάχιστον το κάτω. Για το πάνω που μπορείς να το δεις αρκετά από το κατάσδτρωμα πρύμα (εκεί που έχουν τα κουτάκια για τους Σκύλους) αλλαδε με βγαλε ο δρόμος απο κει.
  Ο κόσμος δεν ήταν πολύς. Πολύ άνετα έβρισκες τραπεζάκι να βρεις να καθήσεις και να δεις το μπασκετάκι ειδικά στο πάνω μικρό σαλόνι αλλά και στο μεγάλο. Για μένα έπρεπε τα πλοία αυτά να έχουν λίγο μεγαλύτερς τηλεοράσεις για τους χώρους. Ειδικά τα αεροπορικά των παλατιών.
Δεν το περίμενα αλλά βρήκα γνωστό ο οποίος μάλιστα συνταξίδευε μαζί μου και χτες, κι εκείνος αυθημερόν ανέβαινε. Έτσι  ήταν ακόμη πιο άνετα.
Στην καμπίνα αν και τετράκλινη στο 7ο κατάστρρωμα ήμασταν μόλις 2 άτομα με το 2ο να ρχεται από λιστα αναμονής.
Φτάσαμε πειραιά πριν το παλάτι το κνωσσός νομίζω ήτανε). Ο κόσμος στο ανέβα ήταν περισσότερος από το κατέβα. Με αρκετούς οικονομικούς μετανάστες (από Βουλγαρία) κυρίως με μία κυρία απέξω να διαφημίζει το δρομολόγιο για βουλγαρία (όχι ασυνήθιστο για Πειραια).
Έτσι αργά και σταθερά κατέβηκα τις σκάλες με το πολύ ευγενικό πλήρωμα να προσφέρει πορτοκαλάδα -καφέ και χωρίς το συνωστισμό στα παλάτια στην αναμονή και με τη δυνατότητα να ψιλοκάτσεις στις διάφορες καρεκλίτσες που έχει η διαδρομή.
Περπάτησα μέχρι τον ηλεκτρικό (είναι το μόνο βαπόρι που μπορείς να το κάνεις) και πήγα στη δουλίτσα μου.
Περπατώντας είδα το πΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ να βάφεται-ένας εργάτης βρέσκαρε την κίτρινη μπογιά στο γκαράζ, το ΚΟΡΑΗΣ από δίπλα και στο τέλος παρατημένο το jet ferry.

Επιστροφή στην Κρήτη. Ο αξιωματικός που λαμβάνει τα εισητήρια με αναγνώρισε ό,τι είχα ταξιδέψει την προηγούμενη και μου είπε τι κάνετε.
¶λλη μια οικογένεια που έτυχε και έιχα δει μέσα στο σαλόνι την πορηγούμενη ημέρα ταξίδευε κι αυτή πίσω.
Δείπνο στο self service-Απορώ αν ανοίγουν το εστιατόριο τις καθημερινές.  Ευχάριστη νότα η προσφορά κρτηικών προϊόντων στα μπαρ και το slef-service, χυμοί  ΡΕΑ (δεν τους έχω δει αλλού) αναψυκτικά νερό και κρασιά.
Ψαναβρεθήκαμε με το γνωστό αυτό, αράξαμε κάμποση ώρα. πήγα για ύπνο (γεμάτη καμπίνα) και έτσι το πωρι έφτασα στο λιμάνι. Το παλάτι είχε ήδη φτάσει πάντως.
Αυτή η πρόσφατη εμπειρία μου με τον  εργάτη. Χωρίς τυμπανοκρουσίες σε μεταφέρει από και προς τον προορισμό σου. Χωρίς πολυτέλεια αλλά με ευγένεια. Και με ένα μεγάλο κατάστρωμα  να περπατήσεις έξω. Σε βραδυνό δρομολόγιο αν παίρνεις καμπίνα δεν έχει και πολύ αξία η λιγότερη ώρα. Σε κατάστρωμα και σε πράγματα να κάνεις ναι σχετική διαφορά υπάρχει, αν και άπλα υπάρχει...

----------


## MILTIADIS

*Ηρακλειο-πειραιας*
*Κυριαρχουν Μινωικες-Ανεκ.*

Η μαχη της κρητης τραβηξε τα φωτα της δημοσιοτητας αυτο το καλοκαιρι λογω και της καθοδου της superfast ferries.
Ειδικοτερα συμφωνα με τα στοιχεια μεχρι τελη αυγουστου οι εταιρειες ειχαν τα εξης μεριδια.

1.Η MINOAN LINES εχει το 66% των επιβατων,το 66% των Ι.Χ και το 40% των φορτηγων.
2.Η ANEK LINES εχει μεριδιο 17% περιπου σε επιβατες,20% σε Ι.Χ και 42% σε φορτηγα
3.Η Attica group εχει μεριδιο 17% περιπου σε επιβατες,14%σε Ι.Χ. και 17% σε φορτηγα.

πηγη http://www.marinews.gr

----------


## heraklion

> 40% των φορτηγων.
> 42% σε φορτηγα
> 3.17% σε φορτηγα.


  Το 1% των φορτηγών ποιός το πήρε? :Very Happy:

----------


## meco

> Το 1% των φορτηγών ποιός το πήρε?


To Πρέβελη ίσως...  :Very Happy:

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Το 1% των φορτηγών ποιός το πήρε?


 η' μηπως το flying cat? :Very Happy: σας μετεφερα αυτουσια τα στοιχεια του αρθρου οποτε δεν μπορω να σας λυσω την συγκεκριμενη απορια φιλοι μου.. :Wink:

----------


## nkr

Παντως ανεβαινει το superfast σε σχεση με την αρχη.

----------


## sylver23

> To Πρέβελη ίσως...





> η' μηπως το flying cat?σας μετεφερα αυτουσια τα στοιχεια του αρθρου οποτε δεν μπορω να σας λυσω την συγκεκριμενη απορια φιλοι μου..



Ή μήπως οι στρογγυλοποιησεις??? :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

1.Η MINOAN LINES εχει το 66% των επιβατων,το 66% των Ι.Χ και το 40% των φορτηγων.
2.Η ANEK LINES εχει μεριδιο 17% περιπου σε επιβατες,20% σε Ι.Χ και 42% σε φορτηγα
3.Η Attica group εχει μεριδιο 17% περιπου σε επιβατες,14%σε Ι.Χ. και 17% σε φορτηγα.

Μήπως στα ποσοστά κίνησης του ηρακλείου, θα πρέπει να δούμε και το γεγονός ότι η Attica group, ταξιδεύει με ένα βαπόρι στη γραμμή, (άρα μεγαλύτερη οικονομία για την εταιρεία).Συγκριτικά λοιπόν (λέω εγώ τώρα) έρχεται δεύτερη η έστω ίσα με την ΑΝΕΚ αντί τρίτη??

----------


## Apostolos

Γεγονός είναι οτι η ¶ττικα θα μείνει...

----------


## nikosdet

> Παντως ανεβαινει το superfast σε σχεση με την αρχη.


Μάλλον δεν είχες διαβάσει παλαιότερα στοιχεία... Η ΣΦ έχει εγκλωβιστεί σε αυτό το επίπεδο. Ίσα ίσα στην αρχή πήγαινε ελαφρώς καλύτερα!

----------


## MILTIADIS

Μαλλον πως κατα ηρακλειο μερια θα παει το τριτο παλατι που θα κατεβει στο αιγαιο με βαση αυτα που ακουσα σημερα..ειπα και γω για να αφηνουν τη βενετια με ενα πλοιο κατι δεν παει καλα.. :Wink: μαλλον θα εχετε και το ΕΥΡΩΠΗ ΠΑΛΑΣ σε λιγους μηνες λοιπον..εκτος βεβαια και αν τα διπλα δρομολογια βγαινουν με τα φαιστος/κνωσος,που λογω των ωραρων που θα μπουν δε το νομιζω..και το λεω αυτο επιδη τα δρομολογια θα ειναι πρωινα και βραδυνα,οχι μεσημεριανα..

----------


## meco

Γιατί δε βγαίνουν τα δρομολόγια;

Αναχώρηση  22:00(Ηράκλειο) άφιξη στις 05:00(Πειραιάς) 
Αναχώρηση και πάλι στις  08:30(Πειραιάς). Αφίξη στις 05:30(Ηράκλειο) και μένει και και ένα 6ώρο που είναι υποχρεωτικό για την "ξεκούραση" του πλοίου και του πληρώματος. Και όλα αυτά άνετα αφού υπολόγισα 7ώρα τα ταξίδια.

Συμπερασματικά τρίτο πλοίο δε χρειάζεται εκτός και αν σκέφτονται για τρία (03) δρομολόγια την ημέρα και το τρίτο πλοίο μπει ακριβώς απέναντι από το SF12 (εννοώ ότι την ώρα που ξεκινάει το SF12 από Πειραιά την ίδια ώρα να ξεκινάει το Ευρώπη Παλάς από το Ηράκλειο).

----------


## MILTIADIS

ενδεχομενως τα βραδινα δρομολογια να μεινουν ακριβως οπως εχουν,με τα ιδια ωραρια και πλοια και να μπει το ευρωπη με πρωινα γρηγορα δρομολογια.θα δουμε τι θα γινει,αν ενισχυθει η αττικα κτλ..

----------


## Apostolos

> Γιατί δε βγαίνουν τα δρομολόγια;
> 
> Αναχώρηση  22:00(Ηράκλειο) άφιξη στις 05:00(Πειραιάς) 
> Αναχώρηση και πάλι στις  08:30(Πειραιάς). Αφίξη στις 05:30(Ηράκλειο) και μένει και και ένα 6ώρο που είναι υποχρεωτικό για την "ξεκούραση" του πλοίου και του πληρώματος. Και όλα αυτά άνετα αφού υπολόγισα 7ώρα τα ταξίδια.
> 
> Συμπερασματικά τρίτο πλοίο δε χρειάζεται εκτός και αν σκέφτονται για τρία (03) δρομολόγια την ημέρα και το τρίτο πλοίο μπει ακριβώς απέναντι από το SF12 (εννοώ ότι την ώρα που ξεκινάει το SF12 από Πειραιά την ίδια ώρα να ξεκινάει το Ευρώπη Παλάς από το Ηράκλειο).


Οχι απλά δέν θα προλαβαίνει το πλήρωμα να ξεκουραστεί αλλα και δέν θα προλαβαίνουν τις φορτοεκφορτώσεις. σε 3 ώρες 120 φορτηγά μέσα έξω???
Απλά θα πέσει η ποιότητα και η εξυπηρέτηση...
Τσάμπα πετρέλαια...

----------


## meco

> Οχι απλά δέν θα προλαβαίνει το πλήρωμα να ξεκουραστεί αλλα και δέν θα προλαβαίνουν τις φορτοεκφορτώσεις. σε 3 ώρες 120 φορτηγά μέσα έξω???
> Απλά θα πέσει η ποιότητα και η εξυπηρέτηση...
> Τσάμπα πετρέλαια...


Δεν νομίζω να ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο. Στη γραμμή Πάτρα Ανκόνα τόσα χρόνια δούλευαν και δουλεύουν με 3 ώρες στάσεις στα λιμάνια και σταμάτημα μόνο μία ημέρα ανά 14, από Απρίλη μέχρι Οκτώβρη. Ούτε κουρασμένο πλήρωμα είχαμε εκεί ούτε πτώση της ποιότητας. Εγώ επιπλέον μίλησα για 3,5ώρες φόρτωμα ξεφόρτωμα και 6,5 ώρες ακινητοποίηση του βαποριού κάθε μέρα.
Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί να μην γίνεται λοιπόν. :Cool: 
Κάτι άλλο ίσως να έχουν στο μυαλό τους και θα το δούμε όταν έρθει η ώρα.

----------


## nikosdet

> Οχι απλά δέν θα προλαβαίνει το πλήρωμα να ξεκουραστεί αλλα και δέν θα προλαβαίνουν τις φορτοεκφορτώσεις. σε 3 ώρες 120 φορτηγά μέσα έξω???
> Απλά θα πέσει η ποιότητα και η εξυπηρέτηση...
> Τσάμπα πετρέλαια...


Συμφωνώ με τον meco ότι μια χαρά προλαβαίνει.
Αλλά το θέμα είναι η τελευταία σου πρόταση: τσάμπα πετρέλαια!! Ακριβώς!!!
Δεν βρίσκω λογική μία τέτοια κίνηση και δε νομίζω ότι θα γίνει. Ο μόνος λόγος είναι να αποτελειώσει τη ΣΦ και να φύγει σίγουρα, αλλά είναι κίνηση ρίσκο. Καλύτερα να στείλουν το βαπόρι σε νέα γραμμή για να βγάλει κέρδη παρά αυτό που θα αυξήσει τα μερίδια ελάχιστα με μεγάλο κόστος και με την ελπίδα να μείνουν στο τέλος πάλι 2 παίχτες.

----------


## MARGARITIS24

στην ιταλια ομως το επομενο λιμανι ειναι μετα απο 18ωρες!πανω κατω πειραιας κρητη δεν θα γεμιζει το πλοιο ουτε κοσμο ουτε φορτηγα...αδειο θα πηγαινοερχεται το πρωινο δρομολογιο!κ δεν προκειται να γινει κιολας τσαμπα το συζηταμε κιολας!

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι τοσο τραγικα τα πραγματα για την superfast στο ηρακλειο φιλε miltiadi...στα ποσοστα στους επιβατες εχει το ιδιο με την ανεκ..μεχρι τον ιουνιο κιολας ηταν και πανω απο την ανεκ..και τωρα οι φοιτητες σουπερφαστ και μινοαν θα προτιμησουν δεν προκειτε ευκολα απο ηρακλειο να πανε με ανεκ..οποτε παλι θα ανεβει..Τα φορτηγα ανεβασε την τελευταια φορα λιγο το ποσοστο του..αγαλι αγαλι γινεται η αγουριδα μελι..

----------


## giannisk88

Ειδατε ρε παιδιά που λέμε πρώτα αφήστε να το πεί η εταιρία και μετά βγάζετε ανακοινώσεις, λεζάντες (το σουπερφαστ στα Χανιά και τέτοια)??
Μη φανατίζεστε λοιπόν τόσο εύκολα και μή φανατίζεται και τους υπόλοιπους με κάτι που προσωπικά πιστεύετε εσείς χωρίς να είναι πραγματικότητα..

Παντως θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με αυτα που λέει ο απο πάνω φίλος (H.S 4)

----------


## sylver23

Αρχικά το ότι πάει καλά σε επιβάτες δεν σημαίνει κάτι για τέτοιο πλοίο καθώς το ζουμί είναι στα φορτηγά.
Το θέμα είναι οτι περάσαν λίγοι μήνες απο την δρομολόγησή του οπότε δεν μπορούμε να μιλάμε για επιτυχία ή αποτυχία.
Αυτό που λέγαμε οτι είναι νωρίς για συμπεράσματα δεν αναφερόνταν στους 2-3-5 μήνες αλλά σε μεγαλύτερο βάθος χρόνου.

----------


## Naias II

Και για να μην λέμε ότι θέλουμε ας δούμε *εδώ τα στοιχεία*

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

τον ιουλιο επεσε μονο σε επιβατες!!!μεχρι τον ιουνιο πηγαινε στο θεμα επιβατων καλυτερα απο ανεκ..Αυτο το link που παραθετεις αφορα τον ιουλιο..τον αυγουστο και η ανεκ κ η σουπερφαστ ειχαν το ιδιο ποσοστο σε επιβατες..
Και ειπαμε ειναι κολλοσοι εταιριες η ανεκ κ η μινοαν για την κρητη..Δεν εχει περασει καν 1 χρονος ακομα απο τη δρομολογηση του 12 οποτε ας μην βγαζουμε ευκολα συμπερασματα..ο χρονος θα δειξει

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> τον ιουλιο επεσε μονο σε επιβατες!!!μεχρι τον ιουνιο πηγαινε στο θεμα επιβατων καλυτερα απο ανεκ..Αυτο το link που παραθετεις αφορα τον ιουλιο..τον αυγουστο και η ανεκ κ η σουπερφαστ ειχαν το ιδιο ποσοστο σε επιβατες..
> Και ειπαμε ειναι κολλοσοι εταιριες η ανεκ κ η μινοαν για την κρητη..Δεν εχει περασει καν 1 χρονος ακομα απο τη δρομολογηση του 12 οποτε ας μην βγαζουμε ευκολα συμπερασματα..ο χρονος θα δειξει


 Φιλε Ηighspeed 4 μ'αρέσεις πάντως που επιμένεις!!!!!(διχως ιχνος ειρωνιας το σχολιο μου  :Wink: )

----------


## Naias II

> τον ιουλιο επεσε μονο σε επιβατες!!!ι


Ξαναπαραθέτω μέρος του άρθρου




> *Όσο αφορά στην μεταφορά φορτηγών οχημάτων η ΑΝΕΚ έχει το 44%, οι Μινωϊκές το 41% και η Superfast και πάλι το 15%.*

----------


## MILTIADIS

Αν και εχουμε ξεφυγει λιγο απο τη γραμμη των χανιων και εχουμε παει σε αυτη του ηρακλειου,θα κανω εδω ενα σχολιο το οποιο αφορα ολες τις γραμμες της κρητης..
Απο τα τελη της δεκαετιας του 60 οποτε και εμφανιστηκαν οι δυο εταιρειες στο νησι και οι οποιες καταφεραν να''εξαφανισουν''τις προυπαρχουσες,οποιαδηποτε αλλη εταιρεια προσπαθησε να κατεβει στην κρητη ειτε δεν το καταφερε(διοτι''παιχτηκαν''πολλα στο παρασκηνιο τα δεν θα μαθουμε και ισως δεν πρεπει και να μαθουμε ποτε)ειτε οταν τελικα καταφερε να βαλει πλοιο εφυγε αρον-αρον απο αυτες τις γραμμες και με αρκετα εκατομυρια ζημειες πισω της..Δεν υπηρξε ουτε μια εταιρεια που να μην εκδηλωσε ενδιαφερον για αυτες τις γραμμες και αυτο το λεω εχοντας πληρη επιγνωση των οσων λεω..ολοι ειχαν προσπαθησει και ο Αγουδημος και η νελ ακομα.. τι ειναι αυτο που οχυρωνει τοσο καλα τις δυο γραμμες?
Αλλοι το λενε τοπικισμο..εγω,αν και δεν παραβλεπω οτι υπαρχει,δεν θα ασπαστω αυτην την εννοια στην προκειμενη περιπτωση.Οι λογοι ειναι ισως ακομα βαθυτεροι..το ναυαγιο του πλοιου ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ του τυπαλδου στη φαλκονερα το οποιο πηρε μαζι του τοσες δεκαδες χανιωτων στο βυθο προκαλεσε μια απιστευτη''σεισμικη δονηση''στην τοτε τοπικη κοινωνια..Ετσι λοιπον αρκετες εκατονταδες εξαγριωμενοι πραγματικα τοτε με την κατασταση της ακτοπλοικης συγκοινωνιας στο νησι χανιωτες,φτωχοι αγροτες οι περισοτεροι και οχι γονοι εφοπλισταδων,δημιουργησαν απο το ΥΣΤΕΡΗΜΑ τους την ΑΝΕΚ.κατι αναλογο εγινε και λιγα χρονια αργοτερα στο ηρακλειο με τις ΜΙΝΩΙΚΕΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ.οι δυο εταιρειες λειτουργουσαν με τετοιο ζηλο για να εξυπηρετουν τον κοσμο που ολοι τις αγαπησαν αμεσως.και ειτε σας ακουγεται υπερβολικο ειτε οχι ειχαν και ΕΧΟΥΝ ακομα και σημερα φανατικοιυς οπαδους..και ας μου πειτε οτι ολα αυτα ειναι κολληματα απο το παρελθον και τοπικισμοι κτλ..δεν ειναι τιποτα απο ολα αυτα...ειναι ενα βαθυ συναισθηματικο δεσιμο που δεν θα χαθει ποτε..μιλαμε για μικρες τοπικες κοινωνιες οι οποιες χωρις την βοηθεια κανενος εχτισαν κατι,εβαλαν μεσα τα παιδια τους να δουλευουνε και τελικα καταφεραν να απολαμβανουν υπηρεσιες κατα το παρελθον που αλλα νησια ακομα και σημερα δεν εχουν..ειναι λοιπον τοσο ευκολο να απαγκιστρωθει κανεις απο αυτες τις ιδεες,να παραβλεψει το γεγονος οτι εστω και ενα μικρο κομματι απο το ΚΝΩΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ η' απο το ΕΛΥΡΟΣ ''του ανηκει'',να παραβλεψει το γεγονος οτι μεσα σ αυτα τα πλοια δουλευουνε τα παιδια,τα ξαδεφια,τα ανηψια του η'και γω δεν ξερω ποιος και να δωσει τα λεφτα του αλλου?

----------


## sylver23

H συζήτηση μεταφέρθηκε εδώ .

----------


## panthiras1

Και όχι μόνο αυτά που αναφέρει ο Μιλτιάδης. Οι εταιρείες έχουν διεισδύση για καλά στην αγορά της Κρήτης. Με μακροχρόνιες συμφωνίες που πιθανόν (;; :Wink:  να έχουν κλείσει με τα φορτηγά, με αγορά ντόπιων επιχειρήσεων κ.λ.π. Είναι δύσκολο να μπεί με επιτυχία κάποιος, όχι όμως και ακατόρθωτο. Αν οι κρητικές εταιρείες δεν προσέξουν και συμπεριφέρονται αλαζονικά ως σίγουροι άρχοντες της Κρήτης, αν αδιαφορίσουν για τα λάθη που κάνουν, τότε....
Για παράδειγμα: Ως πότε η ΑΝΕΚ θα έχει τριαντακονταπενταετίας πλοία; Δεν γνωρίζει ότι κάποια στιγμή θα χάσει ακόμη και φανατικούς οπαδούς της;

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

φιλε naias ii αν κοιταξεις καλυτερα τα ποστ μου εγω μονο στο θεμα επιβατων αναφερθηκα..το ποσοστο που ξανα παραθεσες πιο πανω μιλαει για τα φορτηγα και τα αυτοκινητα...

----------


## sylver23

Προσπαθεί να σου πεί οτι αυτά (ιχ και φορτηγά) έχουν σημασία (για να βγει το πλοίο) και όχο τόσο οι επιβάτες

----------


## vageliss23

Εγώ πάντως ακριβώς για όλους τους λόγους που αναφέρθηκαν παραπάνω στηρίζω πεισματικά Superfast στα πολύ συχνά ταξίδια που κάνω. Θέλω τον τρίτο παίκτη στη γραμμή, θέλω ανταγωνισμό και όχι το πολύ ωραίο καρτέλ που στήνουν στις πλάτες μας.

Δέχομαι ότι παλιότερα υπήρχαν συναισθηματικοί λόγοι και δεσμοί, αλλά πλέον είναι Grimaldi και Βαρδινογιάννης και τίποτα περισσότερο.

----------


## Naias II

Παιδιά αυτά που γράφουμε δεν τα λέμε για να υποστηρίξουμε τις εταιρείες.
Καταθέτουμε τη πραγματικότητα.
Προσωπικά σαν επιβάτης δεν θα πήγαινα με το γερασμένο στόλο της ΑΝΕΚ στο Ηράκλειο, αλλά αυτό δεν λέει τίποτα οικονομικώς σε σχέση με το αν είχα φορτηγά  :Wink: 
Και τέταρτος παίκτης αν χωρούσε στο παιχνίδι γιατί όχι;
Το μονοπώλιο βλάπτει το κόσμο και όχι ο ανταγωνισμός και το μονοπώλιο αρέσει στην εταιρεία και ο ανταγωνισμός δεν την αφήνει σε ησυχία  :Wink:

----------


## despo

Απο 10/1 το Μπλε Νο. 1 στη θέση του Κόκκινου στη γραμμή Πειραιά - Ηρακλείου.

----------


## ndimitr93

Τα έχουμε πει παιδιά..... :Wink:

----------


## despo

Εχεις δίκιο, το ανακάλυψα εκ των υστέρων ...

----------


## panthiras1

Στην σημερινή "Κυριακάτικη Ελευθεροτυπία" (29-11-09) αναφέρεται μεταξύ άλλων σε άρθρο που αφορά τον Α. Βγενόπουλο ότι "......Στην γραμμή Πειραιάς-Ηράκλειο, όπου κυριαρχούν οι Μινωϊκές (όμιλος Γκριμάλντι) και ΑΝΕΚ (Sea Star). Το πλοίο Superfast της Attica που δρομολόγισε η MIG πέτυχε να μεγαλώσει την κίνηση στη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή, αλλά δεν κατάφερε να αποσπάσει μεγάλα μερίδια αγοράς."

Το συμπέρασμα δηλαδή -σύμφωνα με τα πιό πάνω- είναι ότι τα ποσοστά των δύο παραδοσιακά μεγάλων "Μινωϊκών" και "ΑΝΕΚ" παραμένουν σχεδόν τα ίδια.

Αν συνεχιστούν τα δρομολόγια του "Superfast" (κατά την άποψή μου) τελικά καλό θα κάνουν στον τουρισμό του Ηρακλείου μια και μεγαλώνουν την κίνηση στο νομό και επιπλέον όλοι μας θα έχουμε μια -καλή- εναλλακτική τρίτη λύση για τα ταξίδια μας στο Ηράκλειο.

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

> Το πλοίο Superfast της Attica που δρομολόγισε η MIG πέτυχε να μεγαλώσει την κίνηση στη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή, αλλά δεν κατάφερε να αποσπάσει μεγάλα μερίδια αγοράς."
> .


Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι έχει πάρει αρκετούς επιβάτες από το Ρέθυμνο

----------


## Tsikalos

Είναι πολύ σημαντική η πληροφορία της αύξησης της κίνησης. Μπορεί η attica να περίμενε καλύτερα ποσοστά αλλά συνέβαλε καθώς και ο ανταγωνισμός που δημιούργησε στην αύξηση της επιβατικής κίνησης. Μεγένθυνε το ηράκλειο σαν πύλη εισόδου στην Κρήτη (άκουσα ότι και χανιώτες πέρασαν από εδώ) με ό,τι αυτό συνεπάγεται.
Ίσως και να συνέβαλε ακόμη και στη μείωση των τιμών των αεροπορικών εισητηριών προκειμένου να πηγαινοέρχονται πιο γεμάτα τα αεροπλάνα.

Τελικά μήπως αυτό δεν πρέπει να ζητάμε από τον αναταγωνισμό0? Να μεγαλώνει την πίτα δηλαδή αλλά και τον καταναλωτή.
Μακάρι και οι υπόλοιπες γραμμές να αναβαθμίζονται συνεχώς και οι νησιώτες να εξυπηρετούνται καλύτερα

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

> Μακάρι και οι υπόλοιπες γραμμές να αναβαθμίζονται συνεχώς και οι νησιώτες να εξυπηρετούνται καλύτερα


Αυτό ας μείνει σαν ευχή και φυσικά να γίνη πράξη.

----------


## aeroplanos

> *Σε συζητησεις βρισκετε η Αττικα για να ακολουθησει το αδελφακι στα Βορεια...*


Ειναι πιθανο αυτο δυστυχως να σημανει την αποχωρηση της Αττιca απο Ηρακλειο :Confused: :cry: :Confused:

----------


## nikosdet

Οι Μινωικές εχθές είχαν πάρτυ στο Ηράκλειο!!   :Very Happy: 

Γεμάτο το καράβι, εκμεταλλεύτηκε με τον καλύτερο τρόπο το απαγορευτικό της προηγούμενης και την προφανή ανεπάρκεια σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις του ενός πλοίου από τη ΣΦ!

Το Κρήτη Ι/ΙΙ (δε θυμάμαι ποιο) δεν ξέρω τι ώρα έφτασε στο Ηράκλειο, αλλά 11 που έφυγε το Κνωσός από Ηράκλειο αυτό ήταν ακόμη εκεί (νομίζω τότε θα έπρεπε να φύγει κι αυτό)!

Πάντως εχθές ο καιρός ήταν αρκετά κακός.. Μετά από 7 χρόνια τακτικά δρομολόγια (όχι και τόσο συχνά, αλλά τακτικά) μου με το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο, πρώτη φορά εχθές ένιωσα τόσο πολύ το κούνημα! Επίσης παρατήρησα την τεράστια διαφορά που έχει το κούνημα στο μπροστινό σαλόνι (όχι το Α κλάσης) με τις αεροπορικές που βρίσκονται προς το πίσω μέρος.. Στο σαλόνι τρόμαζες εύκολα, ενώ στις αεροπορικές δεν ένιωθες κάτι ιδιαίτερο!  :Razz: 
Απορώ πώς θα ήταν το ταξίδι με την ΑΝΕΚ (με κάθε σεβασμό σε αρκετά βαπόρια της)!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

12:00 αναχώρησαν κ τα τρία!Ταυτόχρονα!

----------


## MYTILENE

Από *10/01/2010* έως και *01/02/2010*  στη θέση του *SUPERFAST XII* το  *BLUE STAR 1* Πειραιάς-Ηράκλειο :Wink: !!!!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέωση αλλα το γνωρίζουμε εδω κ ενα μηνα αυτο!

----------


## giannisk88

> Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέωση αλλα το γνωρίζουμε εδω κ ενα μηνα αυτο!


Μέχρι και σ*κ*έδια έχουμε κάνει για τη Κυριακη χαχα!!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> Μέχρι και σ*κ*έδια έχουμε κάνει για τη Κυριακη χαχα!!


Χαχαχαχχαχαχα ετσιιιιιιι....τρελά σχέδια!!!!

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

καποιο νέο υπαρχει για το πως παει απο κοσμο το 12 στη γραμμη??

----------


## vinman

> Χαχαχαχχαχαχα ετσιιιιιιι....τρελά σχέδια!!!!



...ελπίζω να είμαι μέσα στα σχέδια σας... :Very Happy:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> ...ελπίζω να είμαι μέσα στα σχέδια σας...


 Καλά αυτό εννοείτε φίλε vinman.....δεν το συζητάμε καν!!!!!!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> καποιο νέο υπαρχει για το πως παει απο κοσμο το 12 στη γραμμη??


 Από κόσμο δεν ξέρω αλλά απο νταλίκες......τι είναι αυτό?????????

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

παντως ρε παιδια δεν ξερω απο νταλικιες αλλα οσους ακουω οτι πανε ηρακλειο με το sυperfast λενε οτι πανε γι αυτο και ρωτησα αν υπαρχει καποιο νεο για τον κοσμο αν πχ εχει αυξηση ποσοστού..και τα σχετικα.

----------


## MYTILENE

> Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέωση αλλα το γνωρίζουμε εδω κ ενα μηνα αυτο!


Sorry,σαν ειδήμονες της γραμμής λογικό μου ακούγεται να το γνωρίζατε :Razz:  απλά το είδα και είπα να ενημερώσω.Ευχαριστώ :Wink:

----------


## ορφεας

Απο σήμερα έως και τις 05/02/2010 στην γραμμή αυτή τα "ΚΡΗΤΗ II" και "ΕΛΥΡΟΣ".

----------


## Tsikalos

Μήπως κάνεις λάθος? την τρίτη έχω εισητήριο με τον ΕΛΥΡΟ από Χανιά ενώ την Πέμπτη ήταν ο ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ εδώ(Ηράκλειο) με τον οποίο επιστρέφω  την άλλη Πέμπτη.

----------


## ορφεας

Ναι είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος. (Για κοίτα εδώ)

----------


## Tsikalos

Φίλε έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Τα εισητήρια το γράφουν όπως σου είπα αλλά τώρα στο AIS ο ΕΛΥΡΟΣ έχει πορεία Ηράκλειο. Κι όλο τον κυνηγάω να ταξιδέψω μαζί του κι όλο δε μου κάθεται τελικά. Ελπίζω την Πέμπτη από πειραιά να το πετύχω πάντως.
Ας είναι..
Φουντώνει ο πόλεμος στο Ηράκλειο λοιπόν

----------


## Tsikalos

Ίδια πληροφορία από διαφορετικές πηγές  ταυτόχρονα.μέχρι να το ανεβάσω είχες απαντήσει....

----------


## ramnh

Παιδιά η αλλαγή αυτή έχει να κάνει μόνο με την ταχύτητα που δεν έχει το Βενιζέλος για το Ηράκλειο. Γνώμη μου όταν επιστρέψει το Κρήτη Ι όλα θα είναι όπως παλιά.

----------


## MILTIADIS

Μηπως ομως αυτη η αλλαγη δεν σημαινει τιποτα απολυτως και ειναι απλα μια αλλαγη που γινεται για χαρη των ωραριων? :Wink: ο vinman ειχε πει προ ημερων στο θεμα του ελ.βενιζελος οτι το ταξιδι που εκανε μαζι του για τον πειραια διηρκησε 10 ωρες.μηπως λοιπον το ΕΛΥΡΟΣ παει ηρακλειο για να μην γινεται αυτο?δεν νομιζω οτι μια σοβαρη εταιρεια οπως η ΑΝΕΚ θυμηθηκε τωρα-μετα 1 χρονο-τον ανταγωνισμο..ο οποιος στο κατω-κατω δεν της εχει αποσπασει κανενα μεριδιο..

----------


## MILTIADIS

σωστος φιλε ramnh με προλαβες!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Έτσι όπως τα λες είναι φίλε μου Μίλτο!!

----------


## Tsikalos

Απευθείας ανταπόκριση.

Είμαι αυτή τη στιγμή στον ΕΛΥΡΟ με προοριοσμό το Ηράκλειο.
Επειδή είχα ξεχάσει να στείλω ένα e-mail για δουλειά χρείαστηκα Internet κι έτσι αναγκάστηκα να μπω. Έτσι και επειδή έχω λίγο χρόνο....

Ο κόσμος είναι πολύ αραιά αν και στην καμπίνα με 39ευρω είναι ήδη 2 άτομα ακόμη.
Από κάτω φαινόταν τυπική ΑΝΕΚ αρκετά γεμάτη, ίσως και περισσότερο από το Βενιζέλος που έφυγα από χανιά προχτες

Πάντως μπορείς σσχεδόν να καθήσεις όπου θες ενώ και στο εστιατόριο ο κόσμος ήταν λιγοστός θα έλεγα.
Βάση AIS είμαστε με 22 μίλια.

Αυτά περισσότερες εντυπώσεις από τη διαδρομή και τα καράβια όταν πίασω στεριά.

----------


## Tsikalos

Με μικρή καθυστέρηση σας παρουσίαζω την εμπεριεία του ταξιδιού μου με το ΕΛΥΡΟΣ
Πολύ θετικό η τιμή του ταξιδιού 39€ με κρεβάτι σε εσωτερική τετράκλινη που μάλιστα είχε και τηλεόραση και με 3 άτομα μόνο

Η ευγενική υπάλληλος στη ρεσέψιον με ρώτησε αν ήθελα πάνω ή κάτω κρεβάτι λέγοντας μου-προτείνοντάς μου μάλλον το πάνω για να βλέπω και τηλεόραση. Δεν είχα λόγο αντίρρησης αν και η ιδέα τηλεόρασης στην καμπίνα δε με ενθουσιάζει, απομονώνει λίγο τους ταξιδιώτες.

Ο καμαρότος με οδήγησε στην καμπίνα μου. Δε μου έδειξε όμως πως ανοίγει η καμπίνα με την κάρτα. εντάξει εύκολο ήταν, πιο εύκολο και πιο αξιόπιστο από τα παλάτια.
Η καμπίνα όπως και όλο το πλοίο πολύ περιποιημένο.
Μου φάνηκε λίγο μικρή η ντουλάπα σε σχέση με άλλα πλοία και τελικά λίγο πιο στενό το κρεβάτι σε σχέση με το Βενιζέλο. Μου έκανε εντύπωση η εξαρχής αναφορά στα σημεία εγκατάλειψης του πλοίου και στα Ιταλικά και στα αραβικά (τυνησίας). Είχαν υπόψην τους να το στείλουν στη γραμμή Ιταλία-τυνησία;
Φυσικά και έκανα βόλτα το καράβι. Μου άρεσαν οι χώροι του όπως και οι διάσπαρτοι χώροι να καθήσει κανείς. το προτιμώ από ενιαία μεγάλα σαλόνια.
Ανέβηκα στο πρυμναίο σαλόνι (το OCEANOS) συμπαθητικότατο κι όχι με τις τυπιοκές πλαστικές καρέκλες που συνήθως έχουν τα πλοία. Και ο γύρος ψηνότανε.
Μου άρεσαν πολύ τα αεροπορικά καθίσματα. Είναι λιγότερα από εκείνα των παλατιών αλλά είναι κάτι ανάμεσα σε VIP και απλά αεροπορικά καθίσματα. Είναι σαφώς πιο ανθρώπινα από εκείνα των ΚΡΗΤΗ αλλά και του Ελ.Βενιζέλος.
Τα σαλόνια είναι αρκετά ευρύχωρα και μου άρεσαν και τα σκόρπια τραπεζάκια τύπου μπαρ. Πολύ ωραίες είναι και οι καρεκλίτσες σε ρεσέψιον οι περιστρεφόμενες. Εθιστικές μπορώ να πω..
Το πράσινο χρώμα στο self service αρκετά ξεκούραστο και το φαγητό τυπικό για τη Γραμμή. Συμπαθητικότατος φαινόταν και ο παιδότοπος αλλά και τα καταστήματα του πλοίου.

Στο πρυμναίο εσωτερικό σαλόνι στο οποίο πέρασα κάποια ώρα και σας έστειλα και το προηγούμενο μήνυμα μου ο κόσμος ήταν λιγοστός όπως και σε όλο το πλοίο. το internet δεν ήταν ιδιαίτερα γρήγορα έχω να πω-λογικό λόγω satelite.
5.30 το πρωι άφιξη στο ηράκλειο. Κλεφτή ματιά πίσω μου για ένα βαπόρι που δύσκολα θα μου τύχει να ξαναταξιδέψω μαζί του και μου άρεσε αρκετά
Γενικό συμπέρασμα το καλύτερο ταξίδι για την τιμή που πλήρωσα. 
Αλλά είναι λίγο αποκαρδιωτικό ένα τέτοιο πλοίο να το βλέπεις άδειο σε όλα του τα σαλόνια. Καταλαβαίνω γιατί η ΑΝΕΚ δεν το έχει μόνιμα στο Ηράκλειο.
Δύσκολα κάποιος θα προτιμήσει τόσο εύκολα να ταξιδέψει με άλλο καράβι το χειμώνα από τα Παλάτια, θες η δύναμη της συνήθειας, θες το λίγη παραπάνω ώρα ταξίδι, θες επειδή δεν έχει διατυμπανηστεί, το μερίδιο στον κόσμο δύσκολα θα αυξηθεί θεαματικά. 
Σε μία τέτοια περίπτωση τα ΚΡΗΤΗ ανταποκρίνονται μια χαρά. Σου προσφέρουν αυτό που είναι απολύτως απαραίτητο με μικρότερους χώρους για επιβάτες αλλά μεγάλα γκαράζ(είναι νομίζω μεγαλύτερα από το ΕΛΥΡΟΣ :Wink:  και προφανώς μικρότερο κόστος για την εταιρεία. Δε σε γελάσανε. τίμια σου δίνουν αυτό που μπορούν φτάνοντας με παρόμοια σχεδόν ωράρια.
Πλοϊα τύπου ΕΛΥΡΟΣ και ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ θα χαιρόμαστε που θα τα βλέπουμε, ορισμένοι(κι εγώ) θα ψάχνουμε αν κατα τύχη σκαντζάρουν κάποιο από το ΚΡΗΤΗ ώστε να επιδιώξουμε ταξίδι που δύσκολα θα ξανακάνουμε αλλά πρέπει να αποφασίσουμε ότι δεν πολυσυμφέρει να είναι τακτικά στο Ηράκλειο σε αντίθεση με τα Χανιά
Κινητό με κάμερα δεν έχω ούτε μηχανή κρατούσα, οπότε φώτο εσωτερικού δεν υπάρχουν. Ελπίζω να σας ικανοποίησε η περιγραφή

----------


## Leo

Φίλε Tsikalos, ευχριστούμε που μοιράστηκες μαζί μας την εμπειρία σου και περιέγραψες απλά και λιτά το ταξίδι σου. Συμμερίζομαι τα σχόλια σου στισ τελευταίες γραμμές του κειμένου σου. Νομίζω τα είπες όλα έτσι όπως είναι χωρίς σάλτσες και γιρλάντες. Συγχαρητήρια και ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## ορφεας

Εδώ μπορούμε να δούμε τα δρομολόγια της Minoan lines για το Ηράκλειο καθώς και τα έκτακτα ημερίσια δρομολόγια για το Πάσχα και το καλοκαίρι.

----------


## vinman

> Εδώ μπορούμε να δούμε τα δρομολόγια της Minoan lines για το Ηράκλειο καθώς και τα έκτακτα ημερίσια δρομολόγια για το Πάσχα και το καλοκαίρι.


...xρόνια τώρα ξέρουμε που μπορούμε να τα βρούμε όταν θέλουμε να ταξιδέψουμε.... :Confused:

----------


## panthiras1

Πάντως καλά έκανε και μας το θύμισε...

----------


## vinman

> Πάντως καλά έκανε και μας το θύμισε...


...ε,ναι...δεν ξέραμε.... :Confused:

----------


## Tsikalos

Σήμερα το SF μπήκε στο λιμάνι στις 21.30 περίπου. Είχα κατέβει μία βολτίτσα και είδα την είσοδο του από την περιοχή του ΜΑΡΙΝΑ(για όσους γνωρίζουν). Μέχρι να κατέβω από τα "ΨΑΡΙΑ" μέχρι το μΑρινα εκεί που ήταν έξω, μπήκε μέσα.
Για μια άκόμη φορά συγνώμη που δεν έχω ντοκουμέντα...(φώτο εννοώ)

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Ο πόλεμος των εταιρειών καλά κρατεί στη γραμμή του Ηρακλείου. Κρίμα πάντως 4 πλοία να κατεβαίνουν για Ηράκλειο και 4 να ανεβαίνουν σε 24 μόλις ώρες. 
Η κίνηση λοιπόν του λιμανιού με τέτοια δεδομένα πρέπει να είναι τουλάχιστον 5.000 επιβάτες και 400 νταλίκες για άφιξη, όπως το ίδιο και για αναχώρηση, για να είναι υγειές το αποτέλεσμα!!
Για να δούμε, ως πότε θα αντέξουν οικονομικά οι εταιρείες!!!!!!!!!!! :Confused:

----------


## Tsikalos

Νομίζω αυτό γίνεται παρασκευή-κυριακή που οι μινωϊκές έχουν ημερήσιο. Τις άλλες μέρες 3 δρομολόγια υπάρχουν, εκτός αν θεωρήσουμε και το δρομολόγιο του ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗ που μόνο καραβολάτρες μπορεί και να το επιλέξουν.
Όσο για την κίνηση που λες δεν έχεις και τόσο άδικο....Ειδικά στον κόσμο και με τον ΕΛΥΡΟ που έγραψα 2 πόστ απάνω ήταν λιγοστός. Μόνο καλές συνδέσεις με ΚΤΕΛ από άλλους νομούς μπορούν να κρατήσουν ειδικά το SF.

----------


## despo

Ο πόλεμος μαίνεται σε όλα τα μέτωπα. Μετα τα 19ρια, 20ρια κλπ. για επιβάτες, ηρθαν και τα ΙΧ οπου και η Σουπερφαστ καθιέρωσε ειδική τιμή καμπίνας και αυτοκινήτου, τωρα έρχεται και η Ανεκ με ειδική τιμή ΙΧ 49¤ και για Ηράκλειο, αλλα και για τα Χανιά. Και οποιος αντέξει. Δηλαδή μισοτιμής απ'οτι ενα ΙΧ για
Κυκλάδες !

----------


## Leo

Μου έλεγε ένα φίλος που κατέχει το θέμα ότι στα φορτηγά η τιμή του μέτρου είναι Ε 13/14 ενώ στις κυκλάδες (που δεν υπάρχει ανταγωνισμός) Ε 23/24. Μπορεί για τις εταιρείες και τα πλοία να τίθεται θέμα επιβίωσης, αλλά για τους επιβάτες και τα αυτοκίνητα είναι καλό να υπάρχει ανταγωνισμός και άρα χαμηλότερες τιμές.

----------


## Thanasis89

Πιστεύω γενικά έχουμε χάσει κάθε επαφή με την λογική. *Επιδοτούμενη γραμμή* στο Ρέθυμνο με 100 ευρώ αυτοκίνητο και επιβάτης με 12 ώρες ταξίδι. Στο Ηράκλειο 4 εταιρείες σκοτώνονται ουσιαστικά για μια μπουκιά ψωμί και δημιουργούνται τιμές εισητηρίων της τάξεως των 63 ευρώ αυτοκίνητο και επιβάτης. Στις κυκλάδες από την άλλη διπλή τιμή, όπως αναφέρατε. Τι να πω... Σπασμωδικές κινήσεις από μια εύθραστη ισορροπία δυνάμεων. 
Απλά θα πω ένα πράγμα που μαθαίνω από την σχολή μου. Δεν αφήνουμε *ποτέ* την αγορά να ρυθμίζει μόνη της τους κανόνες του παιχνιδιού. Η κατάσταση ξεφεύγει και από ένα σημείο και πέρα τα πράγματα πέρνουν ανεξέλγκτη τροπή. Χρειαζόμαστε έλεγχο, από ένα σοβαρό και αξιόπιστο κράτος, που θα ρυθμίζει τις τιμές βάσει των πραγματικών εξόδων ενός πλοίου αφήνοντας παράλληλα και το *ένα σχετικό* περιθώριο κέρδους στην εκάστοτε ναυτιλιακή. Όνειρα θερινής νυκτός... 
*
Ερώτηση :* Εμένα από που με συμφέρει να φύγω αν βάλω και την βενζίνη μέσα, που βρίσκομαι ο κακομοίρης στην μέση ;  :Razz:   :Wink:

----------


## MYTILENE

Χρειαζόμαστε έλεγχο, από ένα σοβαρό και αξιόπιστο κράτος....
Φίλε μου ΜΟΝΟ αυτό που είπες δε μπορώ να συνεχίσω να διαβάσω το υπόλοιπο μην σου.......!!!!! :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Razz: !!!!ΑΑΑ και δε σε συμφέρει να πάς ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ με το αυτοκινητό σου πλέον γιατι το ΣΟΒΑΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΞΙΟΠΙΣΤΟ ΚΡΑΤΟΣ έβαλε ΚΙΟΛΑΣ τον φόρο στα καύσιμα και απο κεί που χθές η βενζίνη είχε  στη ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 1.11,4 σήμερα πήγε 1.29,8........ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΣΟΒΑΡΟ ΚΡΑΤΟΣ............ΑΚΟΜΑ??????

ΥΓ:Συγνώμη για το off topic αλλά κάποια πράγματα πρέπει να ακούγονται

----------


## Thanasis89

Να ακούγονται ! Γι' αυτό κι εγώ προτείνω και ας μην μ' ακούσει κανένας ! Εξάλλου γράφω απο κάτω... Όνειρα Θερινής Νυκτός !  :Wink: 

Μαζί σου πάντως !

----------


## nikosdet

> Πιστεύω γενικά έχουμε χάσει κάθε επαφή με την λογική. *Επιδοτούμενη γραμμή* στο Ρέθυμνο με 100 ευρώ αυτοκίνητο και επιβάτης με 12 ώρες ταξίδι. Στο Ηράκλειο 4 εταιρείες σκοτώνονται ουσιαστικά για μια μπουκιά ψωμί και δημιουργούνται τιμές εισητηρίων της τάξεως των 63 ευρώ αυτοκίνητο και επιβάτης. Στις κυκλάδες από την άλλη διπλή τιμή, όπως αναφέρατε. Τι να πω... Σπασμωδικές κινήσεις από μια εύθραστη ισορροπία δυνάμεων. 
> Απλά θα πω ένα πράγμα που μαθαίνω από την σχολή μου. Δεν αφήνουμε *ποτέ* την αγορά να ρυθμίζει μόνη της τους κανόνες του παιχνιδιού. Η κατάσταση ξεφεύγει και από ένα σημείο και πέρα τα πράγματα πέρνουν ανεξέλγκτη τροπή. Χρειαζόμαστε έλεγχο, από ένα σοβαρό και αξιόπιστο κράτος, που θα ρυθμίζει τις τιμές βάσει των πραγματικών εξόδων ενός πλοίου αφήνοντας παράλληλα και το *ένα σχετικό* περιθώριο κέρδους στην εκάστοτε ναυτιλιακή. Όνειρα θερινής νυκτός... 
> *
> Ερώτηση :* Εμένα από που με συμφέρει να φύγω αν βάλω και την βενζίνη μέσα, που βρίσκομαι ο κακομοίρης στην μέση ;


1. Φίλε σε ποια σχολή είσαι;;; Γιατί στην ΑΣΟΕΕ που ήμουν εγώ αλλά και γενικότερα σε οικονομικοδιοικητικές σχολές δε θυμάμαι ποτέ να επικρατούσαν τέτοιες απόψεις για το ρόλο του κράτους.. Μπορεί εδώ να συμφωνούμε, αλλά ορισμένοι είναι αμετανόητοι ακόμη και σήμερα!

2. Ειλικρινά ρωτάς από πού να πας; Ξαναδιάβασε το σχόλιο σου και θα βρεις την απάντηση! Θα πληρώσεις λιγότερα από το Ηράκλειο (στη χειρότερη το ίδιο αν σου φύγουν τόοοοσα στη βενζίνη), θα κάνεις λιγότερη ώρα και θα ταξιδέψεις με ένα πλοίο κόσμημα (Παλάς, κόκκινο ή Έλυρος). Έχεις ακόμη απορίες;;  :Razz:

----------


## Thanasis89

Φίλε μου ήδη έχω κλείσει εισητήρια με τις Μινωικές. Η Ερώτηση ήταν καθαρά ρητορική.  :Wink:  :-D

Δεν θα ήθελα να επεκταθώ στην αναφορά για τον ρόλο του κράτους καθώς πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι το κατάλληλο forum. Αλλά πιστεύω σε ένα κράτος ρυθμιστικό και όχι ανύπαρκτο. Πιστεύω να με πιάνεις. Γενικά δεν τα πάω καλά με τον νεοφιλελευθερισμό...  :Razz: 

Συγνώμη για το off topic... Ελπίζω να μην το χάσαμε τελείως...  :Razz:

----------


## MILTIADIS

E,λογικες οι μεγαλες αυτες νεες εκπτωσεις!η νεα σεζον πλησιαζει και ο πιο αδυναμος κρικος ειναι τωρα που πρεπει να φυγει..και φανταζομαι οτι κανεις απο μας δεν πιστευει οτι σε λιγους μηνες θα υπαρχουν τρεις εταιρειες στο ηρακλειο... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): παντως ενταξει σε επιπεδα Αγκωνας που το αμαξι η ΑΝΕΚ πχ στο βαζει δωρεαν δεν εχουμε φτασει ακομα!:mrgreen:

----------


## Thanasis89

Εεεε ναι μην μας βάλλουν τίποτα ΤΖΑΜΠΑ και βγούμε από τα νερά και μας έρθει ο ουρανός στο κεφάλι... Σου λένε σιγά σιγά... "Δεν το κάνουμε για μας αλλά για σένα, μήν μας πάθεις τίποτα..." Ο πιο τζάμπα κερδίζει !  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Βλέπω να μας δέρνουν οι moderators...  :Razz:

----------


## DimitrisT

*Superfast και Μινωϊκές μειώνουν  δρομολόγια στη  γραμμή Πειραιάς-Ηράκλειο*
Πηγή : marinews.gr

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Αναμενώμενο......να γίνει αυτό!!

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

> *Superfast και Μινωϊκές μειώνουν δρομολόγια στη γραμμή Πειραιάς-Ηράκλειο*
> Πηγή : marinews.gr


 

Ευτυχώς έβαλαν γρήγορα μυαλό !!!

----------


## Naias II

Μόνο για περίπου 2 μήνες. Μάρτιο και Απρίλιο.

----------


## MILTIADIS

Μετα φιλε μου Naias II εχει ο θεος.. :Wink: να δουμε ποσοι θα μαστε..

----------


## vinman

*...πάντως στο site των Μινωικών στον πίνακα με τα ημερήσια δρομολόγια βλέπουμε ότι μετά τις 23 Ιουλίου και μέχρι τις 30 Αυγούστου έχουν προγραμματισμένα καθημερινά ημερήσια δρομολόγια πράγμα που δεν το έχουν κάνει ποτέ (πάντα έβαζαν αρκετά τη συγκεκριμένη περίοδο αλλά όχι όλες τις μέρες της εβδομάδας),και λογικά σημαινει ότι κάνουν ευθεία επίθεση στο Σούπερφαστ...
Kαι για του λόγου το αληθές...* http://www.minoan.gr/index.asp?a_id=1839

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

και περυσι τον αυγουστο ειχε σχεδον καθε μερα!

----------


## vinman

> και περυσι τον αυγουστο ειχε σχεδον καθε μερα!


....άλλο το σχεδόν και άλλο το κάθε μέρα....

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

σιγουρα, αλλα ελαχιστες μερες δεν ειχαν και περυσι!!τουλαχιστον απ οτι ειδα πλεον γραφουν το ημερισιο δρομολογιο σε 6 ωρες!!μια πιο εφικτη ωρα γτ το 5 κ 45 δεν το εκαναν ποτε

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μολις εφυγαν τα βαπορια απο Πειραια, με το Φαιστος γυρω στα 5-6 λεπτα πισω απο το XI, για να δουμε θα εχουμε κοντρα μετα απο καιρο η θα το παιξουν κυριες; Παντως μυριζει μπαρουτι!!! :Wink:  :Very Happy: 

Προσθηκη: Αρχικα μολις βγηκαν απο το λιμανι και μεχρι το υψος της Αιγινας το Φαιστος δεν ειχε πιασει πανω απο 27, οποτε το XII αυξησε περισσοτερο τη διαφορα λογω του 28+ που πηγαινε. Το Φαιστος ομως τωρα λιγο μετα την Αιγινα ειναι στο 29.3  :Confused:   με το XII μπροστα στο 28.4 . Καλο βραδυ παιδες μια κοντρα φαινεται να εχει ξεκινησει. :Wink:

----------


## jim2

Εντελώς αμφίροπη η αναμέτρηση αφού και τα 2 αναμένονται στο Ηράκλειο γύρω στις 6:15.Αυτή τη στιγμή η διαφορά τους είναι στα 3 μίλια και πάνε 28,5 το ΧΙΙ και 29,6 το ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Και σημερα με το ξημερωμα ειδαμε και την εκβαση με το XII να μπαινει στο Ηρακλειο γυρω στα 4-5 λεπτα νωριτερα απο το Φαιστος. Βλεπετε το XII πηγαινε συνεχεια 28.5 ενω πολλες φορες φλερταρε με τα 28.8-29 κατι που σαφεστατα δεν μας εχει συνηθησει, οποτε το Φαιστος με τα 29.3 μεσο ορο δεν το προλαβε. Τωρα που το XII ανεβαινε ηταν παλι στο 27.3 μεσο ορο οποτε ειναι σαφες οτι μετα απο παρα πολυ καιρο ειχαμε κοντρα οχι μονο στα χαρτια αλλα και στην ουσια. Αυτα απο μενα ελπιζω να μην κουρασα. :Wink:

----------


## vageliss23

Χτες ανέβηκα από Κρήτη, όπως πάντα με το SF12.

Η κατάργηση του Κυριακάτικου ημερήσιου των Μινωικών το έκανε να κατέβει με αρκετό κόσμο, και να ανέβει επίσης με αρκετό.

Γενικά νομίζω ότι αργά αλλά σταθερά ανεβαίνει

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αλλη μια κοντρα σημερα αυτη τη φορα Superfast XII εναντιον Κνωσσος!!! Βγηκανε με 5 λεπτα διαφορα απο τα φαναρια αλλα κλασικα το Παλας δεν γκαζωνει κατευθειαν μιας που στο υψος του Αλιμου πηγαινε με 25.4 ενω το XII ειχε πιασει ηδη 28.4, οποτε η διαφορα τους θα μεγαλωσει λιγο. Επισης να πω πως το XII στα 200-300 μετρα απο τα φαναρια πηγαινε ηδη 19.4 !!! Το πρωι θα δουμε το "νικητη", καλο βραδυ. :Wink:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Και τα δυο με ταχύτητα 28,6 αλλά λογικα το ΠΑΛΑΣ θα ''ανοίξει'' κ' άλλο...Λογικά πάλι άφιξη γύρω στις 06¨30 κ αναχώρηση στις 07:30 για το ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΑΣΤ πάντα!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αυτη τη φορα νικητης της κοντρας το Κνωσσος. Προλαβε να καλυψει τη διαφορα των 5 λεπτων και ενω λιγο εξω απο τα Ηρακλειο ειχε υπερ του 3 λεπτα τελικα μπηκε στο λιμανι 8 λεπτα νωριτερα μιας που το Superfast XII εκοψε ωστε να μπουν με ασφαλη διαφορα στο λιμανι.

----------


## nikosdet

Στο α' τρίμηνο του 2010 οι Μινωικές πέτυχαν τα παρακάτω μερίδια αγοράς (σε παρένθεση ο αντίστοιχος αριθμός της κάθε κατηγορίας σε απόλυτα νούμερα):
*56,2%*  επιβάτες (168.000),
*50.1%* Ι.Χ. αυτοκίνητα (19.000),
*42,5%* φορτηγά αυτοκίνητα (15.000)

ενώ στην εταιρεία  αναλογεί το *36,3%* του συνόλου των ταξιδιών.

----------


## sg3

και καποιες αλλαγες στα δρομολογια της superfast για ηρακλειο :http://www.superfast.com/site/content.asp?sel=685&loc=1

----------


## mike_rodos

> και καποιες αλλαγες στα δρομολογια της superfast για ηρακλειο :http://www.superfast.com/site/content.asp?sel=685&loc=1


Το βραδυνό από Ηράκλειο προς Πειραιά με μειωμένη ταχύτητα... 21:30 με 05:30, άρα 8 ώρες ταξίδι...

----------


## Leonardos.B

Αγαπητοί φίλοι-σύντροφοι.  Τήν ερχόμενη Κυριακή  4-7-10 , το βράδυ,εχει κλείσει ειστήριο φίλος μου Ολλανδός για Ηράκλειο.Γνωρίζει κανένας (ξέρω σας βάζω δύσκολα αυτή την εποχή) εάν εχουμε τίποτα απεργίες ή οτιδήποτε αλλο που θα  ανέστειλε το δρομολόγιο????
   Εάν κάποιος γνωρίζει,ας μ ενημερώσει,και εγώ με την σειρά μου να τον ενημερώσω.                 Σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## nikosdet

> Αγαπητοί φίλοι-σύντροφοι.  Τήν ερχόμενη Κυριακή  4-7-10 , το βράδυ,εχει κλείσει ειστήριο φίλος μου Ολλανδός για Ηράκλειο.Γνωρίζει κανένας (ξέρω σας βάζω δύσκολα αυτή την εποχή) εάν εχουμε τίποτα απεργίες ή οτιδήποτε αλλο που θα  ανέστειλε το δρομολόγιο????
>    Εάν κάποιος γνωρίζει,ας μ ενημερώσει,και εγώ με την σειρά μου να τον ενημερώσω.                 Σας ευχαριστώ.


Για την ώρα δεν υπάρχει ο,τιδήποτε που θα μπορούσε να αναστείλει το δρομολόγιο.. Μόνο με "εσωτερική" (αν θα μπορούσε να υπάρξει) πληροφόρηση θα ξέραμε κάτι.

Αλλά Κυριακή;;; Απεργία Κυριακή δε νομίζει να παίζει ως ενδεχόμενο για πάνω από 0,00001% πιθανότητα!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Black Flag

Έκλεισα εισιτήριο με Μινωικές για την Πέμπτη 22 του μηνός, η πληρώμη έγινε με πιστωτική κάρτα και έχω και τον άριθμο της κράτησης. Τα εισιτήρια θα τα πάρω την ημέρα της αναχώρησης, από που όμως; Από το εκδοτήριο στο λιμάνι ή από κάπου αλλού; Είναι όλες τις ώρες η παραλαβή των εισιτηρίων; Δυστυχώς δεν υπήρχε επιλογή για να μου τα στείλουν με courier, όπως είχε γίνει παλαιότερα.

----------


## despo

Αφου έχεις τον κωδικό κράτησης, παραλαμβάνεις το εισιτήριό σου απο το εκδοτήριο της εταιρείας μπροστά απο το καράβι στην πύλη Ε2.

----------


## Black Flag

Σε περίπτωση απεργίας την Πέμπτη τι γίνεται; Μπορώ να αλλάξω ημερομηνία; Χάνω τα χρήματά μου;

----------


## nikosdet

> Έκλεισα εισιτήριο με Μινωικές για την Πέμπτη 22 του μηνός, η πληρώμη έγινε με πιστωτική κάρτα και έχω και τον άριθμο της κράτησης. Τα εισιτήρια θα τα πάρω την ημέρα της αναχώρησης, από που όμως; Από το εκδοτήριο στο λιμάνι ή από κάπου αλλού; Είναι όλες τις ώρες η παραλαβή των εισιτηρίων; Δυστυχώς δεν υπήρχε επιλογή για να μου τα στείλουν με courier, όπως είχε γίνει παλαιότερα.


Γιατί δεν παίρνεις τηλέφωνο στην εταιρεία να σου πουν; Δε θα σου πάρει πολύ και θα είναι και πιο αξιόπιστη πηγή..
Από ό,τι ξέρω, μπορείς κανονικά να τα παραλάβεις από οποιοδήποτε πρακτορείο ενδεχομένως θέλεις καθώς και από το εκδοτήριο στο λιμάνι πριν την αναχώρηση. Όσες ώρες είναι ανοιχτά τα πρακτορεία και το εκδοτήριο στο λιμάνι το παίρνεις κανονικά, απλώς έλεγξε το ωράριο κάποιου πρακτορείου ηλεκτρονικά προτού το επισκεπτείς - πχ το πρακτορείο των Μινωικών στην Ομόνοια κλείνει αρκετά νωρίς.

edit: Δεν είχε δει ότι ήδη σου απάντησαν..
Τα χρήματα σου δεν τα χάνεις. Και πάλι από όσα ξέρω μπορείς να αλλάξεις το εισιτήριο ή να φύγεις μόλις ξεκινήσει το πλοίο (ανάλογα με το πώς θα οριστεί η απεργία - δηλαδή μπορεί απλά να φύγει στις 12 αντί στις 10, οπότε δεν αλλάζει και κάτι σημαντικό. Φαντάζομαι όμως ότι γι'αυτό θα βγάλει ανακοίνωση η εταιρεία αν προκύψει κάποιο θέμα.

----------


## despo

Απο 13 Ιανουαρίου και μάλλον για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα το Μπλου Σταρ 1 στη θέση του Σουπερφαστ 12.

----------


## despo

Μετα την κοινοπραξία, η οποία έχει ηδη αλλάξει την ώρα αναχώρησης απο Πειραιά στις 9 το βράδυ, ακολουθούν και οι Μινωικές απο 1 Απριλίου με την ίδια ώρα. Μάχη οικονομίας έστω και για λίγους κουβάδες πετρέλαια !

----------


## P@vlos

Εμ... Ο Ιταλός καίγεται πολύ άσχημα με τις μηχανές που φοράνε τα θηρία... Τελοσπάντων... Η αλλαγή έπρεπε να χει γίνει καιρό πριν και όχι αφού έχουν γίνει αρκετά παράπονα για τις ώρες άφιξης... 

Και πρέπει σύντομα να αλλάξουν και ώρα αναχώρησης απο κάτω γιατί η άφιξη στον Πειραιά είναι που καίει τον επιβάτη γιατί μπορεί να χάσει είτε καράβι για άλλο προορισμό (Κυκλάδες) ή πρωινό λεωφορείο και μετά να χει αναμονή μέχρι το μεσημερί άρα άφιξη στον προορισμό το βράδυ. (Πληροφοριακά τα παλάτια στον Πειραιά αποβιβάζουν πλέον κόσμο μετά τις 7 τις πιο πολλές μερες)

----------


## despo

Σωστά. Το Σάββατο που ήμουνα το πρωί στο λιμάνι το μεν Ολύμπικ Τσάμπιον ωρα 06.40 ηδη ξεφόρτωνε, το δε Μινωικό μπήκε στο λιμάνι ωρα 07.10.

----------


## iclink

Και που ακριβως αναφερεται η αλλαγη των ωραριων;

----------


## despo

Εγκριση απο το υπουργείο περιμένουν και θα το δείς και επίσημα.

----------


## despo

Απ'ό,τι μαθαίνω παραμένει η διαφορά της μισής ώρας ανάμεσα στις 2 εταιρείες στις αναχωρήσεις ειτε απο Πειραιά οπου απο 1 Απριλίου η μεν κοινοπραξία θα φεύγει στις 21.00 και οι Μινωικές στις 21.30, ειτε απο Ηράκλειο οπου
αντίστοιχα θα είναι 21.30 και 22.00.

----------


## meco

Το πρωί (Τετάρτη 27-03-2013) το πλοίο των Μινωικών έμπαινε 6:25 στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου (φανάρια). Λίγο καθυστερημένο δεν ήταν;

----------


## superfast v

Με ωρα αφιξης 6.30 μπαινει στο λιμανι 6.25 και ειναι καθυστερημενο??Στοιχειωδη μαθηματικα ρε παιδια... :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## despo

Νέα εικόνα της διάλυσης των ... υπουργείων και στη συνέχεια βέβαια έχει αντίκτυπο και στις ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες. Μόλις τώρα βγήκε η ανακοίνωση των Μινωικών για αλλαγή ωραρίων απο 1 Απριλίου στη γραμμή Πειραιά - Ηρακλείου με ισχύ εως 30 Ιουνίου, οπου τα πλοία θα αναχωρούν μισή ώρα νωρίτερα. Δηλαδή 21.00 απο Πειραιά και 21.30 απο Ηράκλειο.

----------


## despo

Εδω ο 'πόλεμος' τιμών μεταξυ των 2 εταιρειών καλά κρατεί, με αποτέλεσμα οι τυχεροί ταξειδιώτες να απολαμβάνουν μακράν τα φτηνότερα εισιτήρια όλης της Ελλάδας, λαμβάνοντας φυσικά υπ'οψη αναλογικά και την απόσταση. Και αυτό γιατί :
-1 κατάστρωμα μαζι με αυτοκίνητο κοστίζει μολις 80¤ στα πρωινα δρομολόγια της κοινοπραξίας και 83¤ στις Μινωικές ειτε σε πρωινες, ειτε σε βραδυνές αναχωρήσεις.
-Υπάρχουν προσφορές και για τις καμπίνες πάντα με ΙΧ, οι οποίες ομως (σε αντιθεση με άλλες γραμμές) ισχύουν για το σύνολο των προσφερόμενων θέσεων στα πλοία, χωρις κανένα περιορισμό !

----------


## despo

Δεν πρόλαβαν να ανακοινώσουν την προσφορά απο τις Μινωικές, η κοινοπραξία επανέρχεται ... δριμύτερη ανακοινώνοντας απο σήμερα 18/7 νέα μειωμένη με 1 άτομο + ΙΧ - κοστος 77¤ ο,τι πάρεις ημερήσιο/βραδυνό. 
Προβλέπω στο τέλος και δωρεαν καφέ :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## giorgos....

Ανεκτέλεστα θα παραμείνουν τα σημερινά δρομολόγια της *MINOAN LINES.*

----------


## karavofanatikos

Από 20/4 έως 31/5 η Κοινοπραξία ANEK-Superfast δεν θα εκτελεί δρομολόγιο τα Σάββατα από και προς Ηράκλειο!!!!

----------


## speedrunner

Τώρα που πέρασε ο χειμώνας σκέφτηκαν να μην κάνουν δρομολόγια τα Σάββατα????

----------


## despo

Απ'όσο μαθαίνω και παρα τη μεγάλη διαφορά τιμής στο κατάστρωμα (7€ στο κατάστρωμα φτηνότερα απο τις Μινωικές), το συνολικό μεταφορικό έργο στη γραμμή ειναι συντριπτικά υψηλότερο υπερ των Μινωικών.

----------


## panthiras1

Κάτι τρέχει με το site της ΑΝΕΚ και της κοινοπραξίας ή η κοινοπραξία διέκοψε τα δρομολόγιά της για Ηράκλειο τα Σάββατα του Οκτωβρίου; Κλειστά τα πλάνα της και από 1 Νοεμβρίου. Δεν το έχω ξανασυναντήσει.

----------


## Giovannis

Καθε χρονο απο την αρχη σχεδον της κοινοπραξιας κοβεται το δρομολογιο του Σαββατου!

Οσο για τον Νοεμβρη προφανως δεν εχουν ανοιξει τα πλανα ακομα λογω αλλαγων των πλοιων

----------


## panthiras1

Δεν το ήξερα. Υποθέτω όλο τον Χειμώνα ή μόνο του Οκτωβρίου;

----------


## Giovannis

Ολο το χειμωνα!

----------


## Nautilia News

*Δρομολόγια Ηράκλειο – Πειραιάς – Ηράκλειο το διάστημα από 8 έως 26 Νοεμβρίου 2016* 

http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/akto...oikon-grammon/ .

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

> Ακούστηκε ότι από το Φθινόπωρο θα αλλάξουν δρομολόγια μεταξύ τους το Μύκονος με το Φαιστός. Το μεταφέρω με επιφύλαξη επειδή η πηγή δεν είναι και πολύ ... έγκυρη.





> Το τελευταίο του δρομολόγιο για Χανιά στις 8 Σεπτεμβρίου. Από 9 Σεπτεμβρίου πηγαίνει Ηράκλειο.
> Στη θέση του το Φαιστός.


Εξακριβωμένο και περασμένο και στο σύστημα πλέον... Αλλαγή του τακτικού διδύμου των Μινωικών στο Ηράκλειο μετά από 19 χρόνια!!! (όταν το Φαιστός -που τώρα "φεύγει"-, αντικατέστησε τον -μοναδικό "παλιό" εν ζωή πλέον- Καζαντζάκη)... Καραβολατρικά, το λες και... συγκινητικό γεγονός...  :Very Happy:

----------


## ancd

> ... Αλλαγή του τακτικού διδύμου των Μινωικών στο Ηράκλειο μετά από 19 χρόνια!!! (όταν το Φαιστός -που τώρα "φεύγει"-, αντικατέστησε τον -μοναδικό "παλιό" εν ζωή πλέον- Καζαντζάκη)...


Νομίζω ότι το Φαιστός Παλλάς  σκαντζαρε το Κινγκ Μινως το 2002. Αλλά ο Καζαντζάκης είναι το μοναδικό όχι High Speed εν ζωή πλοίο των Μινωικων!

----------


## meco

Για πιο λόγο έγινε αυτή η αλλαγή των πλοίων. Είναι πιο γρήγορο το Festos (από όσα ξέρω όμως, δεν είναι) και προσπαθούν να χτυπήσουν σε ταχύτητα τη κοινοπραξία ΑΝΕΚ - Blue Star στα Χανιά; Εξυπηρετεί καλύτερα ο μεγαλύτερος αριθμός καμπινών;
Προσπαθούν να κάνουν μια ανανέωση στη γραμμή του Ηρακλείου;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Για πιο λόγο έγινε αυτή η αλλαγή των πλοίων. Είναι πιο γρήγορο το Festos (από όσα ξέρω όμως, δεν είναι) και προσπαθούν να χτυπήσουν σε ταχύτητα τη κοινοπραξία ΑΝΕΚ - Blue Star στα Χανιά; Εξυπηρετεί καλύτερα ο μεγαλύτερος αριθμός καμπινών;
> Προσπαθούν να κάνουν μια ανανέωση στη γραμμή του Ηρακλείου;


Γιά να κτυπήσει την κοινοπραξία στα φορτηγά λόγω γκαράζ.Τι ανανέωση να κάνει,

----------


## meco

Ανανέωση με την έννοια ότι αλλάζεις ένα πλοίο με ένα άλλο. 18 χρόνια περίπου είναι Κνωσός και Φαιστός στη γραμμή του Ηρακλείου.

Αναρωτιέμαι, πόσα φορτηγά παίρνει παραπάνω το Μύκονος; Το γεγονός ότι έχει λιγότερες καμπίνες μάλλον πως δεν τους προβληματίζει.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ανανέωση με την έννοια ότι αλλάζεις ένα πλοίο με ένα άλλο. 18 χρόνια περίπου είναι Κνωσός και Φαιστός στη γραμμή του Ηρακλείου.
> 
> Αναρωτιέμαι, πόσα φορτηγά παίρνει παραπάνω το Μύκονος; Το γεγονός ότι έχει λιγότερες καμπίνες μάλλον πως δεν τους προβληματίζει.


Aνανέωση δεν είναι να αλλάζεις το πλοίο με ένα άλλο κονταδελφό,1 χρόνο νεώτερο κ στο εσωτερικό κατά περιγραφές  (δεν έχω προσωπική άποψη )  κάπως ταλαιπωρημένο από τους Ιταλούς.
Μάλλον προτιμούν τα φορτηγά που αφήνουν κέρδος.

----------


## ancd

Κατα προσωπική μου άποψη δεν νομίζω ότι είναι τα φορτηγά ο λόγως της αλλαγής. Δεν έχουν και μεγάλη διαφορά σε χωρητικότητα φορτηγών στο γκαράζ το Μ. Π. με το Φ. Π.. Και έρχεται χειμώνας! Δεν νομίζω να πηγαίνουν πρωτόκολλο κάθε μέρα! Όσο για την κόντρα με την κοινοπραξία, άμα δεν εφαρμόσει η εταιρία άλλη τιμολογιακή πολιτική δεν νομίζω ότι θα κερδίσει κάτι παραπάνω.
Ανανέωση θα ήταν να έβαζε ο ιταλός τα Cruise Europa & Cruise Olympia στην γραμμή Πειραιά - Χανιά - Ηράκλειο ! Και με λίγο καλύτερες ώρες άφιξης σε Πειραιά και Ηράκλειο (σε σχέση με την περυσινή ταλαιπωρία), θα έπαιρνε όλο το χρήμα στην γραμμή και θα τους γονατιζε όλους!

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Αναρωτιέμαι, πόσα φορτηγά παίρνει παραπάνω το Μύκονος; Το γεγονός ότι έχει λιγότερες καμπίνες μάλλον πως δεν τους προβληματίζει.


Επιβάτες που ταξιδεύουν χωρίς κρεβάτι διαμαρτύρονται ότι στο Μύκονος δεν υπάρχουν αρκετές θέσεις για αυτούς. Εξαιτίας αυτού, άρχισαν να χρησιμοποιούν την ΑΝΕΚ και δεν είναι δυσαρεστημένοι.

----------


## ppgk2005

Ταξίδεψα με το ΜΡ τώρα τον Αυγουστο, για το αν εχει λιγότερες καμπίνες δεν ξέρω, ξέρω όμως οτι δεν έχεις την επιλογή των καθισμάτων VIP που (θεωρητικά) μπορείς να την βγάλεις καλύτερα το βράδυ αν δεν θες ή δεν βρίσκεις κρεββάτι ή καμπίνα. Επίσης, το self service δείχνει μικρότερο των Φαιστός / Κνωσσος - ίσως λόγω της διαρύθμισής του.

Γενικότερα, επειδή το περπάτησα το πλοίο, έχεις την αίσθηση ενος μικρότερου Φαιστός / Κνωσσος - εννοώ σε υλικά, χρώματα και διακοσμήσεις, layout με τα κεντρικά κλιμακοστάσια κτλ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

[QUOTE=ppgk2005;617516]Ταξίδεψα με το ΜΡ τώρα τον Αυγουστο, για το αν εχει λιγότερες καμπίνες δεν ξέρω, ξέρω όμως οτι δεν έχεις την επιλογή των καθισμάτων VIP που (θεωρητικά) μπορείς να την βγάλεις καλύτερα το βράδυ αν δεν θες ή δεν βρίσκεις κρεββάτι ή καμπίνα. Επίσης, το self service δείχνει μικρότερο των Φαιστός / Κνωσσος - ίσως λόγω της διαρύθμισής του.

Σχεδόν 1 ολόκληρο ντεκ στο ΜΠ έιναι το πάνω γκαράζ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Κατα προσωπική μου άποψη δεν νομίζω ότι είναι τα φορτηγά ο λόγως της αλλαγής. Δεν έχουν και μεγάλη διαφορά σε χωρητικότητα φορτηγών στο γκαράζ το Μ. Π. με το Φ. Π.. Και έρχεται χειμώνας! Δεν νομίζω να πηγαίνουν πρωτόκολλο κάθε μέρα! Όσο για την κόντρα με την κοινοπραξία, άμα δεν εφαρμόσει η εταιρία άλλη τιμολογιακή πολιτική δεν νομίζω ότι θα κερδίσει κάτι παραπάνω.
> Ανανέωση θα ήταν να έβαζε ο ιταλός τα Cruise Europa & Cruise Olympia στην γραμμή Πειραιά - Χανιά - Ηράκλειο ! Και με λίγο καλύτερες ώρες άφιξης σε Πειραιά και Ηράκλειο (σε σχέση με την περυσινή ταλαιπωρία), θα έπαιρνε όλο το χρήμα στην γραμμή και θα τους γονατιζε όλους!


Αν εφαρμόσει άλλη τιμολογιακή πολιτική που ο Ιταλός έχει δυνατότητα,τότε  ΚΡΗΤΗ ΙΙ   με τα γνωστά προβλήματα κ BLUE HORIZON που κάποτε. ήταν στα αζήτητα δεν έχουν λόγο ύπαρξης.Κ καλά το BH μπορεί να το βάλουν αλλού,,το ΚΙΙ πρέπει να θεωρείται τελειωμένο.

----------

